# Coronavirus!?



## Timbrr

Serious question... Are you all really that worried about it? Considering that so far this season an estimated 15,000,000 people in the US have been infected by the flu with 8,200 dying from it, why are we focusing so much on a virus that has been contracted by like 5 people in this country?


----------



## Cdub2k

Timbrr said:


> Serious question... Are you all really that worried about it? Considering that so far this season an estimated 15,000,000 people in the US have been infected by the flu with 8,200 dying from it, why are we focusing so much on a virus that has been contracted by like 5 people in this country?


The same reason why mass shootings get all of the media's attention where as everyday shootings barely get covered by local news agencies much less national attention.

It's fear mongering and it gets clicks and views and attention. People dying via the Flu isnt National news.


----------



## Timbrr

Cdub2k said:


> The same reason why mass shootings get all of the media's attention where as everyday shootings barely get covered by local news agencies much less national attention.
> 
> It's fear mongering and it gets clicks and views and attention. People dying via the Flu isnt National news.


That's kind of exactly my point. Glad you agree &#128522;


----------



## Illini

Not the least bit worried. In fact, I ate at a Chinese restaurant last weekend.


----------



## Jon Stoppable

Last time I ordered Chinese takeout, I got norovirus, coronavirus, and the delivery driver pregnant.


----------



## ashlee2004

Timbrr said:


> Serious question... Are you all really that worried about it? Considering that so far this season an estimated 15,000,000 people in the US have been infected by the flu with 8,200 dying from it, why are we focusing so much on a virus that has been contracted by like 5 people in this country?


Because the flu is preventable, identifiable, and treatable. It occurs every year like clockwork. It's routine. There are no surprises when it happens every year, because it happens EVERY YEAR, then it goes away, until the next year. There's nothing newsworthy about yet another flu season, so why WOULD it be in the news?

The coronavirus has existed for seven days. SEVEN DAYS to kill hundreds, infect thousands, and reach every single continent. Have you heard about ONE SINGLE PERSON having previously been confirmed with the coronavirus now being virus free and well? No, you haven't, and you won't. Just chew on that for a few minutes.

If you are not concerned about the coronavirus you are not paying attention.


----------



## UberPhool

Just make sure you don't order a Corona Extra at Chinese Buffet. Problem solved! (can Uber Driver afford Chinese Buffet?)


----------



## waldowainthrop

Recommended reading:

https://www.amazon.com/dp/0452295467/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## Rakos

The good thing it only likes humans..

This may be the one...

That puts us in the driver's seat...8>O

Rakos


----------



## Jon Stoppable

ashlee2004 said:


> Because the flu is preventable, identifiable, and treatable.


Flu is sometimes preventable, it depends on how good the guess is on the annual vaccine. And then of course you have to get the shot. It is mainly treatable with supportive care and a few antivirals which may or may not work. Flu still kills hundreds of thousands globally each year.



> The coronavirus has existed for seven days. SEVEN DAYS to kill hundreds, infect thousands, and reach every single continent. Have you heard about ONE SINGLE PERSON having previously been confirmed with the coronavirus now being virus free and well? No, you haven't, and you won't. Just chew on that for a few minutes.


https://www.cnbc.com/2020/01/28/coronavirus-health-experts-urge-calm-over-virus.html
Thousands infected, 25% hospitalized, 2-3% death rate, all among elderly and those with already compromised systems. 60 patients discharged from the hospital (as of two days ago), not to mention the 75% never hospitalized.

So yes, we have heard of recovered patients, and we will hear of many more.

I mean what do you think, it can't be treated and will eventually kill everyone in the world? If so, no worries, you are going to die no matter what you do. Are you aware that past travel restrictions have had almost no effect on global spread of pandemics? Studies have suggested they might delay transmission by a few days, or maybe a couple of weeks at best. Enjoy them, because you seem to think they will be your last. Don't bother driving, just run up the credit card bills for a few weeks until you die.

https://www.newscientist.com/article/dn17046-why-travel-bans-wont-prevent-a-flu-pandemic/
On the other hand, travel restrictions and general panic can quickly crater an economy, which will have measurable adverse effects. So don't panic.



> If you are not concerned about the coronavirus you are not paying attention.


Nope, just not a chicken little. If you evaluate relative risk, it is quite small. The risk of dying from sitting on one's ass driving twelve hours a day is much, much higher.


----------



## waldowainthrop

ashlee2004 said:


> Because the flu is preventable, identifiable, and treatable. It occurs every year like clockwork. It's routine. There are no surprises when it happens every year, because it happens EVERY YEAR, then it goes away, until the next year. There's nothing newsworthy about yet another flu season, so why WOULD it be in the news?
> 
> The coronavirus has existed for seven days. SEVEN DAYS to kill hundreds, infect thousands, and reach every single continent. Have you heard about ONE SINGLE PERSON having previously been confirmed with the coronavirus now being virus free and well? No, you haven't, and you won't. Just chew on that for a few minutes.
> 
> If you are not concerned about the coronavirus you are not paying attention.


It's over a month old. It has been in the news for a week, though.


----------



## KK2929

Timbrr said:


> Serious question... Are you all really that worried about it? Considering that so far this season an estimated 15,000,000 people in the US have been infected by the flu with 8,200 dying from it, why are we focusing so much on a virus that has been contracted by like 5 people in this country?


------------------------
I am not worried. Just another "bug" for the human body to fight off. But you are correct. The flu is a real threat that humans are exposed to daily, if not hourly, when we are around other humans. Most people would be shocked if they knew what ugly pathogens a human is exposed to every day, especially if hand shaking is involved in a greeting. Very few people wash their hands properly after using the bathroom.


----------



## ColumbusRides

This reminds me of the movie Outbreak, we're all doomed... ugh


----------



## KK2929

ashlee2004 said:


> Because the flu is preventable, identifiable, and treatable. It occurs every year like clockwork. It's routine. There are no surprises when it happens every year, because it happens EVERY YEAR, then it goes away, until the next year. There's nothing newsworthy about yet another flu season, so why WOULD it be in the news?
> 
> The coronavirus has existed for seven days. SEVEN DAYS to kill hundreds, infect thousands, and reach every single continent. Have you heard about ONE SINGLE PERSON having previously been confirmed with the coronavirus now being virus free and well? No, you haven't, and you won't. Just chew on that for a few minutes.
> 
> If you are not concerned about the coronavirus you are not paying attention.


---------------------------------
Interesting points but you are being a bit dramatic. The spread of this virus has been keep well contained because we have learned from the past. It is normal for a virus to mutate into a new form and , actually , expected. Also, this virus has been around for awhile.
First confirmed and recorded case was Dec. 1, 2019. That is a report on record. There were probably more cases before that but were logged in as flu or lung disease or whatever. Since the origin is a small town in China, who knows how accurate the records are.
As far as the flu viruses that you mention. They mutate every year and new, more dangerous one(s) surface,every year.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek

Illini said:


> Not the least bit worried. In fact, I ate at a Chinese restaurant last weekend.


I picked up an asian lady yesterday wearing a mask and took her to chinatown. No tip in the app...


----------



## Jon Stoppable

Look, you can either be the guy that doesn't wash his hands after you use the bathroom, or you can be the guy that gets sick from that guy. You choose.

As a bear, I wipe my ass with a rabbit, so I'm not too fussed about human illnesses.


----------



## VanGuy

Been a few people wearing masks now.


----------



## Bonmot

Remember SARS? Another coronavirus that hit in 2002. Everybody freaked. Barely 8,000 cases (worldwide) and less than 10% mortality and it was completely gone by 2004. 
Don't freak. The same precautions that help prevent the flu and common cold from spreading works for these coronaviruses. Wash hands as needed and if you're sick stay the eff home (or at least the eff out of my car).


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer

Informing the public about a new virus isn’t fear mongering. Preventing a more deadly strain of the flu from spreading before there is a vaccine for it isn’t overkill.

For all of our brave keyboard warriors there are major discounts on Chinese vacations at the moment. Treat yourself and family to an amazing week, you’ve earned it.

To all members with common sense stand back and let natural selection take place.


----------



## waldowainthrop

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Informing the public about a new virus isn't fear mongering. Preventing a more deadly strain of the flu from spreading before there is a vaccine for it isn't overkill.
> 
> For all of our brave keyboard warriors there are major discounts on Chinese vacations at the moment. Treat yourself and family to an amazing week, you've earned it.
> 
> To all members with common sense stand back and let natural selection take place.


I think it's great that we have fast international communication and health agencies and news organizations dedicated to worrying about these diseases. I don't take that lightly at all. I will follow any real advice from health agencies if it is supported by evidence.

I think fear should always be tempered by a dose of rationality. I am concerned about public health but I don't fear risks of any kind. I merely act in accordance with any risk that I can quantify. I don't know if that makes me brave, but it certainly makes walking outside a lot easier.


----------



## UbaBrah

It's been going on for a while in China. But it doesn't appear to be as deadly as something like Ebola, even though the contagion level is supposedly high. I'm not worried about it, I think it'll burn itself out after a while. Though that doesn't stop the media having a field day with it. They love to go to town on shit like this.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer

waldowainthrop said:


> I think it's great that we have fast international communication and health agencies and news organizations dedicated to worrying about these diseases. I don't take that lightly at all. I will follow any real advice from health agencies if it is supported by evidence.
> 
> I think fear should always be tempered by a dose of rationality. I am concerned about public health but I don't fear risks of any kind. I merely act in accordance with any risk that I can quantify. I don't know if that makes me brave, but it certainly makes walking outside a lot easier.


Well that's the thing no agency is telling Americans to not go outside or something outrageous. They are only stating there is a new flu across the globe that the international community doesn't want to spread, that's very reasonable.

These people that are saying this is nothing isn't living in a quarantined city.


----------



## Jon Stoppable

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> To all members with common sense stand back and let natural selection take place.


I have already out-reproduced 99% of Americans, so I feel somewhat secure in my genetic future.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer

Jon Stoppable said:


> I have already out-reproduced 99% of Americans, so I feel somewhat secure in my genetic future.


Are you the guy with 20 kids running all over Kmart? &#128529;


----------



## Jon Stoppable

Yeah, and you just got a ping to give them an X ride home. No car seats, and they wanna stop at Mickey D's :roflmao:


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer

Jon Stoppable said:


> Yeah, and you just got a ping to give them an X ride home. No car seats, and they wanna stop at Mickey D's :roflmao:


Jon I would hate to shuffle you but if I seen you and kids outside, looking like a school bus stop, then it would have to be so.


----------



## tohunt4me

Meanwhile . . .

United Nations W.H.O.( WORLD HEALTH ORGANIZATION)

JUST ONE DAY AFTER ARRIVING IN CHINA
Has Declared CORONAVIRUS A WORLD PUBLIC HEALTH EMERGENCY !

After 1 day of getting a look at what is going on.

Stock up on food.


----------



## VanGuy

tohunt4me said:


> Stock up on food.


And booze. It's medcinal.


----------



## Wildgoose

Tried to purchase these mask and planned to wear them but after realizing those were made in CHINA, don't want to bring Chinese virus myself voluntarily to my door.   









*Coronavirus spreads for first time in U.S., CDC says*
A person living with a patient diagnosed in Chicago has tested positive for the new coronavirus.

Jan. 30, 2020, 9:37 AM PST / Updated Jan. 30, 2020, 11:34 AM PST
By Erika Edwards
The husband of one of the patients in the U.S. with coronavirus has also been diagnosed with the illness - the first evidence that the new virus has spread person-to-person in this country, the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention reported Thursday.
"We understand that this may be concerning, but based on what we know now, our assessment remains that the immediate risk to the American public is low," Dr. Robert Redfield, director of the CDC, said during a call with reporters.

The couple lives in Chicago. The wife had been caring for her father in Wuhan, China, earlier this month. Wuhan continues to be the epicenter of the outbreak that's now sickened upward of 8,000 people. At least 170 people have died, all in China. The woman's husband had not traveled to China.

*Full coverage of the coronavirus outbreak*
Six people have now been diagnosed with the new coronavirus in the U.S., two each in Illinois and California, and one each in Arizona and Washington state.
Infectious disease experts said that news of the spread in the U.S. was not unexpected.
"This is nothing to be either surprised or concerned about," said Dr. Tom Frieden, former CDC director and current president of Resolve to Save Lives, a global public health initiative. But, Frieden told NBC News, "we do need to continue to look intensively to understand both how it is spreading in China and what can be done to reduce the spread."
*What is the new coronavirus?*
Both of the Chicago patients are in their 60s, and the husband has underlying medical conditions, health officials said. It's believed the husband was exposed when the wife was experiencing symptoms, which include fever and cough.
Doctors said the man had not been to any large public gatherings before becoming ill.
"We are not recommending people in the general public take precautions, such as canceling activities or avoiding going out," Dr. Ngozi Ezike, director of the Illinois Department of Public Health, said during the briefing with reporters. "Be assured that we are actively monitoring all close contacts for symptoms."
Overall, 165 samples of suspected cases have been sent to CDC for testing. Six have been positive, and 68 have been negative for the coronavirus. Test results on the rest are pending.

*Confirmed Cases.. Everen -1 (Washington - 1 case), Los Angeles County - 1, Orange county -1 ( California - 2 cases), Maricopa County - 1 (Arizona - 1 case), Chicago - 2 ( Illinois - 2 cases) ,*









Wuhan Coronavirus in the U.S.
Last updated: January 30, 2020, 20:35 UTC

*U.S. Coronavirus Cases: 6*, *Deaths: 0*
Wuhan Coronavirus Cases and DeathsCumulative confirmed cases(cunulative count from Jan. 21, 2020)Jan 21Jan 22Jan 23Jan 24Jan 25Jan 26Jan 27Jan 28Jan 29Jan 3002468Deaths

*U.S. Wuhan Coronavirus Cases - What we know *
As of January. 30, 2020, there are 6 confirmed cases in the U.S.A.: 1 in Arizona, 1 in Washington state, and 2 each in California and Illinois.

On January 30, CDC has confirmed the* first case of human to human transmission in the U.S *(Chicago, Illinois).
The virus has been confirmed in *4 states*.
*Five US patients had recently visited Wuhan*.
All the first five U.S. cases have been described as *mild*.
Below the details of the U.S. Wuhan Coronavirus cases:

Search:


StateCasesSexAgeDateCase #LocationSourceCalifornia​2​unkn.​unkn.​Jan. 26​3rd,4th​Orange C., L.A.​*[9]*​Washington​1​M​30s​Jan. 21​1st​Snohomish​*[7]*​Illinois​1​F​60s​Jan. 24​2nd​Chicago​*[8]*​​1​​​Jan. 30​6th​Chicago​​Arizona​1​unkn.​student​Jan. 26​5th​Maricopa County​​

*Patients Under Investigation (PUI) in the United States*
As of January 29,2020, there are 36 U.S. states with patients under investigation according to CDC*[10]*, with 92 suspected cases awaiting testing.


_Number of U.S. States with PUI _​_36_​*Positive*​*5*​Negative​68​*Pending
*(specimens awaiting testing)​*92*​*TOTAL*​*165*​
 *U.S. Airlines suspending some flights between the U.S. and China *

*UNITED AIRLINES*
on Jan. 28 announced it would cut 24 flights between the U.S. and China for the first week of February.
*AMERICAN AIRLINES*
on Jan. 29 announced it will suspend flights from Los Angeles to Shanghai and Beijing from Feb. 9 through March 27, 2020. It will maintain its flight schedules (10 daily A/R) from Dallas-Fort Worth to Shanghai and Beijing, as well as from Los Angeles and Dallas-Fort Worth to Hong Kong.
*DELTA
*has not adjusted its schedule of direct flights from the U.S. to China. It is the only airline with direct flights to not take action so far.
 The White House is considering issuing a ban on flights between the United States and China, as of late Jan. 28*[11]*. *Travel Alerts to China *

The U.S. State Department on January 29 issued a "Level 3: Reconsider Travel" advisory for China*[4]*
It recommends the following:
- Do not travel to Hubei Province: (Level 4)
- Reconsider travel to the remainder of China (Level 3)
The CDC (U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention) on Jan. 28 issued a Level 3 Warning, recommending that travelers avoid all nonessential travel to China *[5]*.
 *Screening incoming passengers at 20 airports in the U.S. *
On January 17, the CDC announced that 3 airports in the United States would being screening incoming passengers from China: SFO, JFK, and LAX *[6]* Other 2 airports were added subsequently, and on January 28, the U.S. Department of Health and Human Services (HHS) announced that 15 additional U.S. airports (bringing the total to 20) would begin screening incoming travelers from China.

Below is the complete list of airports where screening for the 2019 Novel Coronavirus (2019-nCoV) is in place:


Los Angeles International (LAX)
San Francisco International (SFO)
Chicago O'Hare
New York JFK
Atlanta Hartsfield-Jackson International
Houston George Bush Intercontinental 
Dallas-Fort Worth International
San Diego International
Seattle-Tacoma International
Honolulu International
Anchorage Ted Stevens International
Minneapolis-St. Paul International
Detroit Metropolitan
Miami International
Washington Dulles International
Philadelphia International
Newark Liberty International
Boston Logan International
El Paso International
Puerto Rico's San Juan Airport
*Sources*

Novel Coronavirus (2019-nCoV) situation reports - World Health Organization (WHO)
2019 Novel Coronavirus (2019-nCoV) in the U.S -. U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC)
Symptoms of Novel Coronavirus (2019-nCoV) - CDC
China Travel Advisory - U.S. State Department, January 29, 2020.
Novel Coronavirus in China - Warning - Level 3, Avoid Nonessential Travel - CDC, January 28, 2020.
Public Health Screening to Begin at 3 U.S. Airports for 2019 Novel Coronavirus ("2019-nCoV") - CDC January 17, 2020
First Travel-related Case of 2019 Novel Coronavirus Detected in United States - CDC, January 21, 2020
Second Travel-related Case of 2019 Novel Coronavirus Detected in United States - CDC, January 24, 2020
CDC confirms additional cases of 2019 Novel Coronavirus in United States - CDC, January 26, 2020
2019 Novel Coronavirus (2019-nCoV) in the U.S. - CDC, Updated Janaury 29, 2020
White House considers ban on flights to China amid coronavirus outbreak - USA Today, Jan. 28, 2020


----------



## UberBastid

tohunt4me said:


> Stock up on food.





VanGuy said:


> And booze. It's medcinal. :smiles:


And ammo. (250 rds each of .38 and 9mm, 500 rds of 30-30, 5000 rounds of .22)
and speaking of medicine: I've got about a 1.25 lbs of Gorilla Glue and a half lb of OG Kush in glass jars.

So ... we good.


----------



## Trafficat

I am not concerned about coronavirus. I have a good immune system.


----------



## Jon Stoppable

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Jon I would hate to shuffle you but if I seen you and kids outside, looking like a school bus stop, then it would have to be so.


Um, I'm not gonna be with them, that's 20 unaccompanied minors :laugh:


----------



## UberBastid

Wildgoose said:


> Tried to purchase these mask and planned to wear them but after realizing those were made in CHINA, don't want to bring Chinese virus myself voluntarily to my door.


I bet the clothes you wear are made in China too ... you should go naked just to be safe.


----------



## waldowainthrop

VanGuy said:


> Been a few people wearing masks now.


We are all wearing masks.


----------



## Grokit

Trafficat said:


> I am not concerned about coronavirus. I have a good immune system.


So did this guy. He was in his 20's. He's dead now.






Having a good immune system is what killed him:

"The patient is suffering from what is called a Cytokine Storm. His immune system is overreacting to the virus in a kind of positive feedback loop, flooding his body too much cytokine, and causing these seizures. It can lead to massive organ failure and death, and is the number 1 reason, otherwise young and healthy people succumb to these viruses (like the Spanish Flu, Coronavirus etc.)."


----------



## UberBastid

waldowainthrop said:


> We are all wearing masks.


You do realize that there are only 5 people in the US that have it?
And that NONE of them have died, or are even in danger of dying?
And that there are only 7,000 in China? out of 1.4 BILLION people there ... 7,000. Or 5 one-millionth of a percent. 
And out of those 7,000 infected there, 170 have died? 170. That's a bit over 2%.
Did you know that TWO TIMES that many people die every year from falling coconuts?

You gonna look silly wearing both a mask and a hard hat.
Watch out for those coconuts.
WATCH OUT_!!!_


----------



## Grokit

UberBastid said:


> You do realize that there are only 5 people in the US that have it?


*And do you realize how FAST this thing is spreading?

The number of people infected with it is DOUBLING every TWO days. Quarantines are not stopping it.

Today it's at 10k. How long do you think it will take to reach 1 million?

14 days

How long before it reaches 1 billion?

20 more days*


----------



## UberBastid

Grokit said:


> How long before it reaches 1 billion?


And, when it does, it will still have a mortality of .00000000052 %.

If 1 billion people get pneumonia ... how many die?
If 1 billion people get in a car accident ... how many die?
If 1 billion people eat an avocado ... how many have an allergic reaction and die?

Panic if you wish ... its way too early for me.


----------



## Cableguynoe

ashlee2004 said:


> Have you heard about ONE SINGLE PERSON having previously been confirmed with the coronavirus now being virus free and well?


tually it's very similar to the flu in that
there is no cure but eventually it passes.

however, it can kill you in the process. But most likely you'll survive if you're healthy.

BTW, you look incredible today Ashlee.


----------



## DriverMark

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Jon I would hate to shuffle you but if I seen you and kids outside, looking like a school bus stop, then it would have to be so.


But I hear they tip very well.... in the app.....

Looking at the CDC site earlier, flu has killed somewhere between 10k-20k people this year (by year meaning flu season Oct-whenever). Now, how they have a 10k gap in numbers I"m not sure. But still, flu just about as likely to kill you as a DUI or someone with a gun.

Don't worry, we still murder 100,000s unborns a year in the US. So the fetal embryos have more to be scared of than a person outside the womb.


----------



## Grokit

UberBastid said:


> And, when it does, it will still have a mortality of .00000000052 %.


&#129318;‍♂ I'm out


----------



## kingcorey321

If you get sick its 3 % chance you dye. You ask why nobody is worried about it . Why are we not worried about the asteroid that is going to pass 13000 miles past the earth ? Strong rumors it will really impact us and wipe out the entire population.
Rumors have huge underground bunkers are being built for people that have millions to live .
we will see in 9 years . Sure you can read the internet they will tell you it will fly safely past the planet . 13000 miles in space .
6 Months ago a asteroid was expose to skim past the sun .That asteroid is now part of the sun after most of it burnt up before smashing into the sun causing damage .
If you get that virus or we get smashed from outer space your dead your dead nothing you can do stop worrying .


----------



## Buck-a-mile

ashlee2004 said:


> Because the flu is preventable, identifiable, and treatable. It occurs every year like clockwork. It's routine. There are no surprises when it happens every year, because it happens EVERY YEAR, then it goes away, until the next year. There's nothing newsworthy about yet another flu season, so why WOULD it be in the news?
> 
> The coronavirus has existed for seven days. SEVEN DAYS to kill hundreds, infect thousands, and reach every single continent. Have you heard about ONE SINGLE PERSON having previously been confirmed with the coronavirus now being virus free and well? No, you haven't, and you won't. Just chew on that for a few minutes.
> 
> If you are not concerned about the coronavirus you are not paying attention.


The 2017-2018 flu season was severe for all populations and resulted in an estimated 959,000 hospitalizations and 79,400 deaths.

In 1918 the flu killed 1/5th the world's population.

Flu may be a more deadly virus.

The flu, if mutated, could kill all humans in a week.


----------



## tohunt4me

Over 200 dead now.
Was 80 a couple of days ago.
Will it be 500 in a couple more ?

A Cruise Ship with over 6,000 people is now in Quarantine because of a suspected case.

It SURE isnt getting BETTER ever day !


----------



## waldowainthrop

UberBastid said:


> You do realize that there are only 5 people in the US that have it?
> And that NONE of them have died, or are even in danger of dying?
> And that there are only 7,000 in China? out of 1.4 BILLION people there ... 7,000. Or 5 one-millionth of a percent.
> And out of those 7,000 infected there, 170 have died? 170. That's a bit over 2%.
> Did you know that TWO TIMES that many people die every year from falling coconuts?
> 
> You gonna look silly wearing both a mask and a hard hat.
> Watch out for those coconuts.
> WATCH OUT_!!!_


It's all right, I was just talking about metaphorical masks.

My roommate used to say "we are all wearing masks" when he wanted to be ironic and make fun of dramatic people.

&#128567; &#127917;

I'm actually on your side of the debate. I'll worry if it gets worse but not until then. I know the stats - I have been casually keeping track.


----------



## Buck-a-mile

tohunt4me said:


> Over 200 dead now.
> Was 80 a couple of days ago.
> Will it be 500 in a couple more ?
> 
> A Cruise Ship with over 6,000 people is now in Quarantine because of a suspected case.
> 
> It SURE isnt getting BETTER ever day !


Can you imagine being stuck on a cruise ship and in quarantine with the Coronavirus?


----------



## tohunt4me

Wildgoose said:


> Tried to purchase these mask and planned to wear them but after realizing those were made in CHINA, don't want to bring Chinese virus myself voluntarily to my door. :frown: :frown:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Coronavirus spreads for first time in U.S., CDC says*
> A person living with a patient diagnosed in Chicago has tested positive for the new coronavirus.
> 
> Jan. 30, 2020, 9:37 AM PST / Updated Jan. 30, 2020, 11:34 AM PST
> By Erika Edwards
> The husband of one of the patients in the U.S. with coronavirus has also been diagnosed with the illness - the first evidence that the new virus has spread person-to-person in this country, the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention reported Thursday.
> "We understand that this may be concerning, but based on what we know now, our assessment remains that the immediate risk to the American public is low," Dr. Robert Redfield, director of the CDC, said during a call with reporters.
> 
> The couple lives in Chicago. The wife had been caring for her father in Wuhan, China, earlier this month. Wuhan continues to be the epicenter of the outbreak that's now sickened upward of 8,000 people. At least 170 people have died, all in China. The woman's husband had not traveled to China.
> 
> *Full coverage of the coronavirus outbreak*
> Six people have now been diagnosed with the new coronavirus in the U.S., two each in Illinois and California, and one each in Arizona and Washington state.
> Infectious disease experts said that news of the spread in the U.S. was not unexpected.
> "This is nothing to be either surprised or concerned about," said Dr. Tom Frieden, former CDC director and current president of Resolve to Save Lives, a global public health initiative. But, Frieden told NBC News, "we do need to continue to look intensively to understand both how it is spreading in China and what can be done to reduce the spread."
> *What is the new coronavirus?*
> Both of the Chicago patients are in their 60s, and the husband has underlying medical conditions, health officials said. It's believed the husband was exposed when the wife was experiencing symptoms, which include fever and cough.
> Doctors said the man had not been to any large public gatherings before becoming ill.
> "We are not recommending people in the general public take precautions, such as canceling activities or avoiding going out," Dr. Ngozi Ezike, director of the Illinois Department of Public Health, said during the briefing with reporters. "Be assured that we are actively monitoring all close contacts for symptoms."
> Overall, 165 samples of suspected cases have been sent to CDC for testing. Six have been positive, and 68 have been negative for the coronavirus. Test results on the rest are pending.
> 
> *Confirmed Cases.. Everen -1 (Washington - 1 case), Los Angeles County - 1, Orange county -1 ( California - 2 cases), Maricopa County - 1 (Arizona - 1 case), Chicago - 2 ( Illinois - 2 cases) ,*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wuhan Coronavirus in the U.S.
> Last updated: January 30, 2020, 20:35 UTC
> 
> *U.S. Coronavirus Cases: 6*, *Deaths: 0*
> Wuhan Coronavirus Cases and DeathsCumulative confirmed cases(cunulative count from Jan. 21, 2020)Jan 21Jan 22Jan 23Jan 24Jan 25Jan 26Jan 27Jan 28Jan 29Jan 3002468Deaths
> 
> *U.S. Wuhan Coronavirus Cases - What we know *
> As of January. 30, 2020, there are 6 confirmed cases in the U.S.A.: 1 in Arizona, 1 in Washington state, and 2 each in California and Illinois.
> 
> On January 30, CDC has confirmed the* first case of human to human transmission in the U.S *(Chicago, Illinois).
> The virus has been confirmed in *4 states*.
> *Five US patients had recently visited Wuhan*.
> All the first five U.S. cases have been described as *mild*.
> Below the details of the U.S. Wuhan Coronavirus cases:
> 
> Search:
> 
> 
> StateCasesSexAgeDateCase #LocationSource
> California​2​unkn.​unkn.​Jan. 26​3rd,4th​Orange C., L.A.​*[9]*​
> Washington​1​M​30s​Jan. 21​1st​Snohomish​*[7]*​
> Illinois​1​F​60s​Jan. 24​2nd​Chicago​*[8]*​​1​​​Jan. 30​6th​Chicago​​
> Arizona​1​unkn.​student​Jan. 26​5th​Maricopa County​​
> 
> *Patients Under Investigation (PUI) in the United States*
> As of January 29,2020, there are 36 U.S. states with patients under investigation according to CDC*[10]*, with 92 suspected cases awaiting testing.
> 
> 
> _Number of U.S. States with PUI _​_36_​*Positive*​*5*​Negative​68​*Pending*
> (specimens awaiting testing)​*92*​*TOTAL*​*165*​
> *U.S. Airlines suspending some flights between the U.S. and China *
> 
> *UNITED AIRLINES*
> on Jan. 28 announced it would cut 24 flights between the U.S. and China for the first week of February.
> *AMERICAN AIRLINES*
> on Jan. 29 announced it will suspend flights from Los Angeles to Shanghai and Beijing from Feb. 9 through March 27, 2020. It will maintain its flight schedules (10 daily A/R) from Dallas-Fort Worth to Shanghai and Beijing, as well as from Los Angeles and Dallas-Fort Worth to Hong Kong.
> *DELTA*
> has not adjusted its schedule of direct flights from the U.S. to China. It is the only airline with direct flights to not take action so far.
> The White House is considering issuing a ban on flights between the United States and China, as of late Jan. 28*[11]*. *Travel Alerts to China *
> 
> The U.S. State Department on January 29 issued a "Level 3: Reconsider Travel" advisory for China*[4]*
> It recommends the following:
> - Do not travel to Hubei Province: (Level 4)
> - Reconsider travel to the remainder of China (Level 3)
> The CDC (U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention) on Jan. 28 issued a Level 3 Warning, recommending that travelers avoid all nonessential travel to China *[5]*.
> *Screening incoming passengers at 20 airports in the U.S. *
> On January 17, the CDC announced that 3 airports in the United States would being screening incoming passengers from China: SFO, JFK, and LAX *[6]* Other 2 airports were added subsequently, and on January 28, the U.S. Department of Health and Human Services (HHS) announced that 15 additional U.S. airports (bringing the total to 20) would begin screening incoming travelers from China.
> 
> Below is the complete list of airports where screening for the 2019 Novel Coronavirus (2019-nCoV) is in place:
> 
> 
> Los Angeles International (LAX)
> San Francisco International (SFO)
> Chicago O'Hare
> New York JFK
> Atlanta Hartsfield-Jackson International
> Houston George Bush Intercontinental
> Dallas-Fort Worth International
> San Diego International
> Seattle-Tacoma International
> Honolulu International
> Anchorage Ted Stevens International
> Minneapolis-St. Paul International
> Detroit Metropolitan
> Miami International
> Washington Dulles International
> Philadelphia International
> Newark Liberty International
> Boston Logan International
> El Paso International
> Puerto Rico's San Juan Airport
> *Sources*
> 
> Novel Coronavirus (2019-nCoV) situation reports - World Health Organization (WHO)
> 2019 Novel Coronavirus (2019-nCoV) in the U.S -. U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC)
> Symptoms of Novel Coronavirus (2019-nCoV) - CDC
> China Travel Advisory - U.S. State Department, January 29, 2020.
> Novel Coronavirus in China - Warning - Level 3, Avoid Nonessential Travel - CDC, January 28, 2020.
> Public Health Screening to Begin at 3 U.S. Airports for 2019 Novel Coronavirus ("2019-nCoV") - CDC January 17, 2020
> First Travel-related Case of 2019 Novel Coronavirus Detected in United States - CDC, January 21, 2020
> Second Travel-related Case of 2019 Novel Coronavirus Detected in United States - CDC, January 24, 2020
> CDC confirms additional cases of 2019 Novel Coronavirus in United States - CDC, January 26, 2020
> 2019 Novel Coronavirus (2019-nCoV) in the U.S. - CDC, Updated Janaury 29, 2020
> White House considers ban on flights to China amid coronavirus outbreak - USA Today, Jan. 28, 2020


Chineese Goods will be off the shelves in 8 weeks anyway.

Only an 8 week supply in warehouses.

Factories are being shut down.



UberBastid said:


> You do realize that there are only 5 people in the US that have it?
> And that NONE of them have died, or are even in danger of dying?
> And that there are only 7,000 in China? out of 1.4 BILLION people there ... 7,000. Or 5 one-millionth of a percent.
> And out of those 7,000 infected there, 170 have died? 170. That's a bit over 2%.
> Did you know that TWO TIMES that many people die every year from falling coconuts?
> 
> You gonna look silly wearing both a mask and a hard hat.
> Watch out for those coconuts.
> WATCH OUT_!!!_


.a few weeks ago

Only 1 Guy in China had it . . .



Buck-a-mile said:


> Can you imagine being stuck on a cruise ship and in quarantine with the Coronavirus?


Better have FREE BOOZE !


----------



## Buck-a-mile

tohunt4me said:


> Chineese Goods will be off the shelves in 8 weeks anyway.
> 
> Only an 8 week supply in warehouses.
> 
> Factories are being shut down.
> 
> 
> .a few weeks ago
> 
> Only 1 Guy in China had it . . .
> 
> 
> Better have FREE BOOZE !


Freaking'eh!
Maybe free Xanax!

Those rooms are tiny, only for sleeping.
It would be jail, with a chance of drowning.

Wait, thats the Navy....


----------



## MyJessicaLS430

Timbrr said:


> Serious question... Are you all really that worried about it? Considering that so far this season an estimated 15,000,000 people in the US have been infected by the flu with 8,200 dying from it, why are we focusing so much on a virus that has been contracted by like 5 people in this country?


An quick answer to your question could be - because too little is known about coronavirus, not to mention the nCoV. Below are a few of what we know from SARS, be warned the text is lengthy. I am NOT a virologist or anything close but this is what I learnt from class.

Prior to the SARS outbreak, there were only 2 known hCoV strains that infect humans which accounts for about 15-30% common cold cases. Most patients only develop mild upper respiratory symptoms. It doesn't sound like a big deal until the emergence of a pneumonia epidemic caused by an unknown virus.

In February 2003, a medical doctor from China who has provided care to patients with atypical pneumonia visited Hong Kong. He passed away after 10 days of hospitalization. The same day, another hotel guest who stayed on the same floor as the deceased medical doctor has developed "flu-like" symptoms and was admitted to the Princes of Wales Hospital. Both the government and medical care sector at that time were not aware of this deadly disease. As a result, this patient did not receive dedicated treatment in an isolation ward. During the course of *2 weeks* since his stay in the general ward 8A, he has led to *another ~140 infections*. What makes this virus horrifying is that medical staff working in ward 8A started to develop respiratory tract infection *as early as 3 days*. This was one of the earliest evidences that the virus can be spread through the air when a healthy individual is in a close proximity to the infected. If you don't feel the outbreak is significant enough at this point, the following may change your mind. A Canadian lady who had also stayed in the same hotel infected another 5 members of her family in Toronto; which is how the outbreak in Canada was started. Another 3 Singaporean guests staying in the same hotel were also confirmed to be SARS-positive.

To date, there are *NO vaccines or approved treatments*. Unlike humans, viral genetic materials can be encoded in forms of either DNA or RNA. Since CoVs are RNA viruses, SARS patients were initially treated with Ribavirin. Due to its structural similarity to 2 of the 4 nucleosides (basic units for DNA / RNA), it is thought to out-compete the endogenous viral nucleosides which ultimately can be lethal to the virus through inducing mutations. Unfortunately, off-target effects including haemolysis (bursting of red blood cells) and bradycardia (heart beating too slow) observed in a considerable number of patients has compromised the therapeutic benefits of Ribavirin. Manifestation of prolonged, hyper-activation of inflammatory response is a hallmark of SARS infection leading to accumulation of inflammatory exudate followed by respiratory failure. A lot of patients with severe symptoms require IMV (Invasive mechanical ventilation). Prognosis is usually poor at this stage and death is not uncommon within 20 days. Hence, depending on the region, doctors have different strategies to address this concern. Corticosteroids then became the "frontline" treatment in Hong Kong due to its effectiveness in the attenuation of pulmonary inflammation and fever. However, a significant number of survivors eventually develop osteonecrosis (uncontrolled death of bone cells) and have to live with walking aids to prevent accidental falls. In Canada, although interferon therapy also conferred beneficial clinical outcomes, the science community did not draw a conclusion about its effectiveness due to a small sample size and possible concomitant use of corticosteroids.

*Viruses are "born to shuffle"*. There are so many different strains of influenza virus because the genetic materials often rearrange themselves through a process called recombination. CoVs are of no exception. It is believed that CoVs are originated from horseshoe bats. Through shuffling, the virus can be more contagious leading to infection of an intermediate host, which is palm civet in the case of SARS. As ridiculous as it sounds, palm civet is considered as an "exotic delicacy" by some Chinese. Approximately 40% of patients during the early phase of outbreak reported exposure to those animals with a majority themselves are animal handlers / market workers. It is hypothesized that the viral genetic variant in palm civets may not be sufficient for effective transmission among humans. In other words, the outbreak would not have escalated to community level if there weren't another round of shuffle.

*It is not the end of the world*. Bear in mind that viruses by themselves cannot "survive" without a host. Without a vaccine, the most effective precaution is to block the entry of virus. Wash hands frequently and avoid rubbing noses (some people do that subconsciously). Dispose masks properly; ideally sealed in a bag (not just leave them in an uncovered rubbish bin). Clean your home regularly with bleach diluted 50 times in water. Avoid crowded areas and if you are really worried, maintain a 2-m distance from any person (respiratory droplets from a SARS patient are contagious within 1 m. Don't touch any objects unnecessarily. Physical contact with fomite (object contaminated with pathogenic particles) is another mode of transmission. You never know what the patient or carrier touches before you do.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook

Trafficat said:


> I have a good immune system


I use that line all the time to get out of wearing condoms


----------



## tohunt4me

Buck-a-mile said:


> Freaking'eh!
> Maybe free Xanax!
> 
> Those rooms are tiny, only for sleeping.
> It would be jail, with a chance of drowning.
> 
> Wait, thats the Navy....


Navy has triple stack bunks . . .

I have Built Many Navy ships.

Your locker is Under the bunk.

Ships have snack shop, library, barber shop, dentists office, post office.

( Michelle Obama Banned FRIED CHICKEN on Navy Ships !)


----------



## WNYuber




----------



## Buck-a-mile

I've been on a cruise with Norovirus cases on board. The victims have to stay in their room. They put quarantine tape over the door.

Every pax in a 10' x 12' room? No thanks.


----------



## mbd

Timbrr said:


> Serious question... Are you all really that worried about it? Considering that so far this season an estimated 15,000,000 people in the US have been infected by the flu with 8,200 dying from it, why are we focusing so much on a virus that has been contracted by like 5 people in this country?


150,000 people die each day... &#128513;


----------



## tohunt4me

Buck-a-mile said:


> I've been on a cruise with Norovirus cases on board. The victims have to stay in their room. They put quarantine tape over the door.
> 
> Every pax in a 10' x 12' room? No thanks.


I would rather be on a Navy Ship than a Cruise ship in event of virus.

Without going into details, easier to clean up a Navy Ship inside & out.
Virus, radioactive fallout , etc.


----------



## Buck-a-mile

tohunt4me said:


> I would rather be on a Navy Ship than a Cruise ship in event of virus.
> 
> Without going into details, easier to clean up a Navy Ship inside & out.
> Virus, radioactive fallout , etc.


In the late 60s and early 70s I took Naval Junior ROTC in high school. It taught me something very important stay the hell away from the Navy!
I even went to bootcamp at NTC San Diego in 1971.

4 years college, 3 years active duty, and 7 years in the reserves
I would have been a lifer.

Instead I went to LACC for free (almost, books an a ID CARD).
2 years in JC withh an AA in computer science in 1973..... Never paid for school again. My employer paid, first Hughes Aerospace, then Cardinal Health. Degree and professional certs.
Oracle University in DC every year for the engineering module updates.

They got their money back bigtime.

Being young in the '70s was good in California.


----------



## Grokit

Had the cruise ship been docked in a Japanese port, there would be no problems, no quarantine.

A few days ago, Japan flew 200 of their people out of Wuhan. Flight took 8 hours. Four people were coughing and two of those had fever. Upon arrival in Japan, the four visibly sick people were sent to a hospital, but everyone else was immediately cut loose.

They were told to go home and self-quarantine themselves for two weeks. Each of them took public transportation to cities all over Japan, ate at restaurants, shopped at malls, and eventually made their way back to their homes. One of them has already developed symptoms of the virus and has also been hospitalized.

Japan intends to pull another 450 people out of Wuhan. Same procedure? Who knows...

Meanwhile, on the homefront, our very own CDC has already been overwhelmed by the few cases we've had here. They only have 1 lab capable of running the screening test to determine if someone has the virus and have had to prioritize the tests. Red tape is keeping state-run labs from be utilized as well.

Common sense and competency seem to be in short supply. I wonder if that simulation took our own stupidity into account.

Here's the scenario for the simulation -


----------



## tohunt4me

Buck-a-mile said:


> In the late 60s and early 70s I took Naval Junior ROTC in high school. It taught me something very important stay the hell away from the Navy!
> I even went to bootcamp at NTC San Diego in 1971.
> 
> 4 years college, 3 years active duty, and 7 years in the reserves
> I would have been a lifer.
> 
> Instead I went to LACC for free (almost, books an a ID CARD).
> 2 years in JC withh an AA in computer science in 1973..... Never paid for school again. My employer paid, first Hughes Aerospace, then Cardinal Health. Degree and professional certs.
> Oracle University in DC every year for the engineering module updates.
> 
> They got their money back bigtime.
> 
> Being young in the '70s was good in California.


Being Young in the 70's was good.( besides the Draft).
Life was Better then !

The Politicians hadnt Sold Us Out yet back then !

M.A.G.A.


----------



## Buck-a-mile

tohunt4me said:


> Being Young in the 70's was good.( besides the Draft).
> Life was Better then !
> 
> The Politicians hadnt Sold Us Out yet back then !
> 
> M.A.G.A.


I was in the very last draft. Scared the s*** out of me. Didn't make the cut off.


----------



## tohunt4me

Grokit said:


> Had the cruise ship been docked in a Japanese port, there would be no problems, no quarantine.
> 
> A few days ago, Japan flew 200 of their people out of Wuhan. Flight took 8 hours. Four people were coughing and two of those had fever. Upon arrival in Japan, the four visibly sick people were sent to a hospital, but everyone else was immediately cut loose.
> 
> They were told to go home and self-quarantine themselves for two weeks. Each of them took public transportation to cities all over Japan, ate at restaurants, shopped at malls, and eventually made their way back to their homes. One of them has already developed symptoms of the virus and has also been hospitalized.
> 
> Japan intends to pull another 450 people out of Wuhan. Same procedure? Who knows...
> 
> Meanwhile, on the homefront, our very own CDC has already been overwhelmed by the few cases we've had here. They only have 1 lab capable of running the screening test to determine if someone has the virus and have had to prioritize the tests. Red tape is keeping state-run labs from be utilized as well.
> 
> Common sense and competency seem to be in short supply. I wonder if that simulation took our own stupidity into account.
> 
> Here's the scenario for the simulation -
> 
> View attachment 409439
> View attachment 409440


BEING ON A JET IS MUCH MORE DANGEROUS !

AS FAR AS CONTAIGENS ARE CONCERNED.

Due to altitude & cabin pressurization
The ventilation Recirculates the Same air Everywhere !

Like being closed up in a bottle for Hours !


----------



## Buck-a-mile

tohunt4me said:


> BEING ON A JET IS MUCH MORE DANGEROUS !
> 
> AS FAR AS CONTAIGENS ARE CONCERNED.
> 
> Due to altitude & cabin pressurization
> The ventilation Recirculates the Same air Everywhere !
> 
> Like being closed up in a bottle for Hours !


Yep, look up Ram packs. They are the things that compress the air from 35000 feet in to breathable atmosphere. They are expensive to run....


----------



## tohunt4me

Buck-a-mile said:


> Yep, look up Ram packs. They are the things that compress the air from 35000 feet in to breathable atmosphere. They are expensive to run....


Airliners are Famous for spreading airborn illness !


----------



## Buck-a-mile

tohunt4me said:


> Airliners are Famous for spreading airborn illness !


I spend about eight hours every month on an airplane. Good thing I worked in hospitals before that because I was immune to damn near everything.



Buck-a-mile said:


> I was in the very last draft. Scared the s*** out of me. Didn't make the cut off.


Politicians have sold us out all my life I was born in 1953.


----------



## tohunt4me

Virginia has reported a Confirmed case.
213 have now died.
Now we have Virus on both coasts.


----------



## 5☆OG

its not a worry until it is......


----------



## got a p

i dunno i rarely get sick but on monday i woke up with a cough, then later in the day my hand fell off. should i be worried?


----------



## Athos

I think it is very newsworthy. Think of it this way. SARS didn't escape into the wild and was eliminated. This one may escape and become a permanent addition to the collection of viruses that plague mankind. It could represent a useless and ongoing contribution of death and misery in the world. If a human goal is to create a Utopia, this would send us in the opposite direction.

It could combine and mutate and ravage mankind in waves of sickness through future centuries. Many of the diseases that plague us jumped from animals to humans at the beginning of the age of domestication of animals. We have suffered those diseases for centuries. I think it's real news, sad news, that a new family of pathogens is apparently emerging.

Wash your hands and hope it can be contained and eliminated.


----------



## Buck-a-mile

got a p said:


> i dunno i rarely get sick but on monday i woke up with a cough, then later in the day my hand fell off. should i be worried?


Only if it was your dominant hand....


----------



## got a p

conspiracy theories begin in 3...2...1...


----------



## waldowainthrop

Athos said:


> I think it is very newsworthy. Think of it this way. SARS didn't escape into the wild and was eliminated. This one may escape and become a permanent addition to the collection of viruses that plague mankind. It could represent a useless and ongoing contribution of death and misery in the world. If a human goal is to create a Utopia, this would send us in the opposite direction.
> 
> It could combine and mutate and ravage mankind in waves of sickness through future centuries. Many of the diseases that plague us jumped from animals to humans at the beginning of the age of domestication of animals. We have suffered those diseases for centuries. I think it's real news, sad news, that a new family of pathogens is apparently emerging.
> 
> Wash your hands and hope it can be contained and eliminated.


Very good argument.

But when people are already doing what they can individually (often not much, depends how close you are to an epicenter or people who carry risk), fear doesn't do much good. Unguided fear is harmful. Measured concern is helpful.


----------



## got a p




----------



## tohunt4me

got a p said:


> i dunno i rarely get sick but on monday i woke up with a cough, then later in the day my hand fell off. should i be worried?


Have you found your hand yet ?



Buck-a-mile said:


> Only if it was your dominant hand....


If his hand were used in a crime . . .

Would he be held responsible ?


----------



## UberBastid

Buck-a-mile said:


> I was in the very last draft. Scared the s*** out of me. Didn't make the cut off.


I got my 'greetings' letter.
There is a 'report by' date on it.
I was given about three weeks notice.
Damn. I was sure I was gonna die.

I decided that I'd report in about ten days, might as well get it over with.
The weekend before my friends decided to throw me a party.
It started on Friday night, and ended the following Sunday morning -- we watched football all day Sunday and I got re-drunk.

The next Monday morning I woke up early and looked to see who I was sleeping with and noticed that the TV was on from the night before. I went back to sleep. A few hours later I woke up again and was just laying there listening to the TV. The noon news was on and the newscaster said something like "... and President Nixon announced early this morning that he was ending the draft ..." I thought 'hmph' and went back to sleep. 
An hour later I woke up with a start ... was I dreaming? It was on my mind and all ... yea, I was dreaming.

But, I decided to call my local draft board (in Oakland) and the number was busy. So I kept redialing (which was an ordeal on those old circular dial phones) and finally got thru:
"I thought that I heard that the draft ..."
"Yea, yea. That's right. Draft is over. Anything else?"
''Over? So, I don't have to report?"
"No"
"But I already got my greetings."
"Have you taken the oath?"
"No."
"Then you don't have to report unless you want to," Click.

Now, if you think the going away party was epic?? Naw. Cops got called twice on the next party, but they couldn't arrest anyone once we 'explained' why were were celebrating.

PS: While I was not keen on the goals or methods of that 'police action', I would have gone if called and I would have done the best I could do at my job. And, I have the utmost respect and gratitude for every vet that has ever served me in any conflict.


----------



## tohunt4me

Athos said:


> I think it is very newsworthy. Think of it this way. SARS didn't escape into the wild and was eliminated. This one may escape and become a permanent addition to the collection of viruses that plague mankind. It could represent a useless and ongoing contribution of death and misery in the world. If a human goal is to create a Utopia, this would send us in the opposite direction.
> 
> It could combine and mutate and ravage mankind in waves of sickness through future centuries. Many of the diseases that plague us jumped from animals to humans at the beginning of the age of domestication of animals. We have suffered those diseases for centuries. I think it's real news, sad news, that a new family of pathogens is apparently emerging.
> 
> Wash your hands and hope it can be contained and eliminated.


Or
In got2p's case
Wash your HAND.


----------



## Buck-a-mile

Elephant in the room.

We can do fast vaccine production with investment. A billion is nothing for the military. We dump a billion dollars a year in fuel before carrier landings.

We still grow vaccines in eggs like we did 50 years ago.

There is little profit in vaccine production. No money for big pharna.

It should be a government sponsored program.


----------



## waldowainthrop

Buck-a-mile said:


> Elephant in the room.
> 
> We can do fast vaccine production with investment. A billion is nothing for the military. We dump a billion dollars a year in fuel before carrier landings.
> 
> We still grow vaccines in eggs like we did 50 years ago.
> 
> There is little profit in vaccine production. No money for big pharna.
> 
> It should be a government sponsored program.


No vaccines for this or SARS (the last major coronavirus-related epidemic from 15+ years ago). Coronaviruses are scary at the moment because they are not able to have a vaccine produced, unlike influenza strains.


----------



## got a p

tohunt4me said:


> Now we have Virus on both coasts.


Tā jiào tds. Yǐjīng yǐngxiǎng měizhōu hǎi'àn 3 niánle.
Zhèngzhuàng bāokuò xiēsīdǐlǐ zhèng, bù líkāi māmā dì dìxiàshì yǐjí zài chuáng dǐxia kàn èluósī rén. :woot:


----------



## Buck-a-mile

UberBastid said:


> I got my 'greetings' letter.
> There is a 'report by' date on it.
> I was given about three weeks notice.
> Damn. I was sure I was gonna die.
> 
> I decided that I'd report in about ten days, might as well get it over with.
> The weekend before my friends decided to throw me a party.
> It started on Friday night, and ended the following Sunday morning -- we watched football all day Sunday and I got re-drunk.
> 
> The next Monday morning I woke up early and looked to see who I was sleeping with and noticed that the TV was on from the night before. I went back to sleep. A few hours later I woke up again and was just laying there listening to the TV. The noon news was on and the newscaster said something like "... and President Nixon announced early this morning that he was ending the draft ..." I thought 'hmph' and went back to sleep.
> An hour later I woke up with a start ... was I dreaming? It was on my mind and all ... yea, I was dreaming.
> 
> But, I decided to call my local draft board (in Oakland) and the number was busy. So I kept redialing (which was an ordeal on those old circular dial phones) and finally got thru:
> "I thought that I heard that the draft ..."
> "Yea, yea. That's right. Draft is over. Anything else?"
> ''Over? So, I don't have to report?"
> "No"
> "But I already got my greetings."
> "Have you taken the oath?"
> "No."
> "Then you don't have to report unless you want to," Click.
> 
> Now, if you think the going away party was epic?? Naw. Cops got called twice on the next party, but they couldn't arrest anyone once we 'explained' why were were celebrating.
> 
> PS: While I was not keen on the goals or methods of that 'police action', I would have gone if called and I would have done the best I could do at my job. And, I have the utmost respect and gratitude for every vet that has ever served me in any conflict.


That reclassication to 1H was golden.
I had already been to ROTC bootcamp.
I was E3 enlistable.

We had read the Pentagon papers by then, we knew the war was bogus.


----------



## tohunt4me

waldowainthrop said:


> No vaccines for this or SARS (the last major coronavirus-related epidemic from 15+ years ago). Coronaviruses are scary at the moment because they are not able to have a vaccine produced, unlike influenza strains.


The work on a vaccine for this one has already begun.
Scary huh ?

Now
Why does the " TEST" take 2 weeks?

By 2 weeks, Virus will be full blown & Obvious.

We Need a better Test !


----------



## got a p

:woot: :woot: :woot: :woot: :woot: :woot: :woot: :woot: :woot: :woot: :woot: :woot: :woot: :woot: :woot: :woot: :woot: :woot: :woot: :woot: :woot: :woot: :woot: :woot: :woot: :woot:


----------



## Buck-a-mile

waldowainthrop said:


> No vaccines for this or SARS (the last major coronavirus-related epidemic from 15+ years ago). Coronaviruses are scary at the moment because they are not able to have a vaccine produced, unlike influenza strains.


Because we haven't implemented the fast genetic based vaccine technology.

We could have one ready for trials in months if we wanted to pay for the process.


----------



## tohunt4me

got a p said:


> View attachment 409507
> 
> 
> :woot: :woot: :woot: :woot: :woot: :woot: :woot: :woot: :woot: :woot: :woot: :woot: :woot: :woot: :woot: :woot: :woot: :woot: :woot: :woot: :woot: :woot: :woot: :woot: :woot: :woot:


His " Escaped" hand is writiing this ☠ ☠ ☠ ☠ ☠ ☠ ☠ ☠ ☠ ☠ ☠ ☠ ☠ &#128128;☠☠☠☠☠☠☠☠☠☠☠&#128125;&#128128;☠☠☠☠&#129503;‍♂ !


----------



## Buck-a-mile

tohunt4me said:


> The work on a vaccine for this one has already begun.
> Scary huh ?
> 
> Now
> Why does the " TEST" take 2 weeks?
> 
> By 2 weeks, Virus will be full blown & Obvious.
> 
> We Need a better Test !


Because vaccines often kill people. You need extensive tests to determine if the vaccine is going to kill more people than it's going to save. That takes a few months.


----------



## got a p

ok off topic but i was about to use her for my next meme, she actually looks decent










now:










ehmagerrd!!!



tohunt4me said:


> His " Escaped" hand is writiing this ☠ ☠ ☠ ☠ ☠ ☠ ☠ ☠ ☠ ☠ ☠ ☠ ☠ &#128128;☠☠☠☠☠☠☠☠☠☠☠&#128125;&#128128;☠☠☠☠&#129503;‍♂ !


(they're on to me...) &#128073;


----------



## Amos69

_O M G!!! I have got it!!!!!!!_
I have Ebola and two coronas and a splitting headache.

*Now this site is infected. If you read this you now have it too.

We are all going to die!*


----------



## Buck-a-mile

Amos69 said:


> _O M G!!! I have got it!!!!!!!_
> I have Ebola and two coronas and a splitting headache.
> 
> *Now this site is infected. If you read this you now have it too.
> 
> We are all going to die!*


You got the last part right, we are all going to die.


----------



## VanGuy

Amos69 said:


> _O M G!!! I have got it!!!!!!!_
> I have Ebola and two coronas and a splitting headache.
> 
> *Now this site is infected. If you read this you now have it too.
> 
> We are all going to die!*


Bloodpressure will get me before some bug does. But good to know that's what my cough is.


----------



## Buck-a-mile

VanGuy said:


> Bloodpressure will get me before some bug does. But good to know that's what my cough is.


Mine's from shatter.


----------



## ghrdrd

Timbrr said:


> Serious question... Are you all really that worried about it? Considering that so far this season an estimated 15,000,000 people in the US have been infected by the flu with 8,200 dying from it, why are we focusing so much on a virus that has been contracted by like 5 people in this country?


I got a flu vaccine.
I can't get a China Virus vaccine.

Our bodies have been exposed to influenza strains our whole lives, a level of immunity is built up to influenza.
Our bodies have never been exposed the latest China Virus, there is ZERO natural immunity built up.


----------



## Amos69

ghrdrd said:


> I got a flu vaccine.
> I can't get a China Virus vaccine.
> 
> Our bodies have been exposed to influenza strains our whole lives, a level of immunity is built up to influenza.
> Our bodies have never been exposed the latest China Virus, there is* ZERO natural immunity built up*.


Because this is most likely a created superbug.

Ever read The Stand?


----------



## Buck-a-mile

ghrdrd said:


> I got a flu vaccine.
> I can't get a China Virus vaccine.
> 
> Our bodies have been exposed to influenza strains our whole lives, a level of immunity is built up to influenza.
> Our bodies have never been exposed the latest China Virus, there is ZERO natural immunity built up.


It's a coronavirus, all cold viruses are coronaviruses. You have more immunity to cold viruses than you do to anything else. Flu viruses mutate frequently just like coronaviruses. The flu virus is much much more dangerous. If the human race is not exterminated by nuclear weapons the flu virus is going to get us


----------



## Grokit

Amos69 said:


> Because this is most likely a created superbug.


You guessed it.

Strong circumstantial evidence points to an accidental release from the 'Level 4' laboratory in Wuhan.

it's the only lab in China that (supposedly) has all of the needed biosafety infrastructure to safely study the most lethal pathogens on the planet.

They were researching bat-related corona viruses and probably weaponizing them. This thing was likely designed to kill humans.


----------



## peteyvavs

Seriously people you’re a U/L driver, what can be worse then that.


----------



## Jon Stoppable

They engineered a weaponized virus that is killing 2% of victims, mostly the elderly? Super scared now.

Yesterday I gave a ride to an Afro-Chinese IV drug user. Of course I had to take up their immodest proposal. Now I've got coronebolaids :frown:


----------



## Athos

Jon Stoppable said:


> They engineered a weaponized virus that is killing 2% of victims, mostly the elderly? Super scared now.


Are you serious? Do you have any evidence or is this just your fevered imagination? Is it a slow day in Conspiracy Theory Land?


----------



## peteyvavs

Athos said:


> Are you serious? Do you have any evidence or is this just your fevered imagination? Is it a slow day in Conspiracy Theory Land?


You know that there are a lot of people on UP that are in desperate need of mental healthcare.


----------



## Athos

peteyvavs said:


> You know that there are a lot of people on UP that are in desperate need of mental healthcare.


Sometimes I think posters have self-selected by filtering out the sane people leaving a playpen of fools. I think we need to take this opportunity to think about viruses and what we can do about them.


----------



## peteyvavs

Athos said:


> Sometimes I think posters have self-selected by filtering out the sane people leaving a playpen of fools. I think we need to take this opportunity to think about viruses and what we can do about them.


Viruses have been around before the dawn on man, nature's way of getting rid of trash.


----------



## Luckydraw

https://gisanddata.maps.arcgis.com/apps/opsdashboard/index.html#/bda7594740fd40299423467b48e9ecf6


----------



## Jon Stoppable

Athos said:


> Are you serious? Do you have any evidence or is this just your fevered imagination? Is it a slow day in Conspiracy Theory Land?


Let's see, my avatar is a bear, so I can't get human illnesses. Probably. So yes, completely serious. Anyway, I'm gonna keep on having sex with pax (at least the ursine kind, or at least reasonable facsimiles thereof), but I'm not going to mate with any pandas--unless they are wearing a mask!


----------



## nightshaadow

Timbrr said:


> Serious question... Are you all really that worried about it? Considering that so far this season an estimated 15,000,000 people in the US have been infected by the flu with 8,200 dying from it, why are we focusing so much on a virus that has been contracted by like 5 people in this country?


Just add lemon or lime virus


----------



## 5☆OG

Im not sure whats worse in this thread. The coronavirus or the unsubstantiated claim virus lol


----------



## Grokit

No one knows what the mortality rate is yet because a large percentage of those infected it with haven't recovered yet.

First it was being reported at 1%, then 2%, then 3% ... As of a day ago, 8% of the people reported to be infected are in serious condition, critical, or have passed on.



Athos said:


> Are you serious? Do you have any evidence [of it being genetically engineered] or is this just your fevered imagination? Is it a slow day in Conspiracy Theory Land?


Whether it was or not is fairly irrelevant, but if you _really_ want to review some of the circumstantial evidence, check out this thread and pay particular attention to the writer's comments in those string of articles from reputable scientific sources.

Btw, it's no coincidence that 65 million-death simulation so closely resembles the current outbreak. For years people knew the risks the Chinese were running simply by researching bat-borne corona viruses, much less trying to weaponize them.


----------



## tohunt4me

*out a*


5☆OG said:


> Im not sure whats worse in this thread. The coronavirus or the unsubstantiated claim virus lol


"Year of the Rat"

Ill tell you what
The TIMING of the Virus outbreak was Almost the" "Perfect Storm "!

Huge Holiday in China.
People massed in the streets in large crowds.
People travelling from All Over the World to Celebrate.

Timing.

( China Learned from Sars, did not repeat past mistakes.)



Athos said:


> Are you serious? Do you have any evidence or is this just your fevered imagination? Is it a slow day in Conspiracy Theory Land?


Thats it !
The " Progressives" need Distraction Cover News for their Failed Feeble Attempt at "Impeachment" !

While wasting tax payer money.


----------



## Athos

tohunt4me said:


> Thats it !
> The " Progressives" need Distraction Cover News for their Failed Feeble Attempt at "Impeachment" !
> 
> While wasting tax payer money.


Trolls will use anything for their thoughtless disruptive fun- even the sad decline of American Democracy. I'm out of this playpen: have at yourselves, children.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Grokit said:


> So did this guy. He was in his 20's. He's dead now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Having a good immune system is what killed him:
> 
> "The patient is suffering from what is called a Cytokine Storm. His immune system is overreacting to the virus in a kind of positive feedback loop, flooding his body too much cytokine, and causing these seizures. It can lead to massive organ failure and death, and is the number 1 reason, otherwise young and healthy people succumb to these viruses (like the Spanish Flu, Coronavirus etc.)."


Anyone who assumes a good immune system is going to save them should read about the 2018 flu pandemic.


----------



## Grokit

Athos said:


> Trolls will use anything for their thoughtless disruptive fun- even the sad decline of American Democracy. I'm out of this playpen: have at yourselves, children.


After people see the writing on the wall, the gloves come off.

Hey All, I'm also bailing, but for a different reason. It's time for me to move on now. Good luck everyone!


----------



## Mista T

Yikes! Poor bastard.


----------



## tohunt4me

Mista T said:


> View attachment 409990
> 
> 
> Yikes! Poor bastard.


Taxi & Uber Drivers
WILL BE ON THE FRONTLINE OF THIS THING !


----------



## Mista T

tohunt4me said:


> Taxi & Uber Drivers
> WILL BE ON THE FRONTLINE OF THIS THING !


"Honey, you look like crap. You might have the virus. Why dont you stay here, and order a pizza?"

(chuckle, chuckle)


----------



## tohunt4me

Mista T said:


> "Honey, you look like crap. You might have the virus. Why dont you stay here, and order a pizza?"
> 
> (chuckle, chuckle)


YUP.

MY DO NUT LADY & HER HUSBAND ARE CHINEESE.

JUST A RISK I'LL HAVE TO TAKE . . .

GOOD DONUTS !

71% of the Virus infected people are male.

There is something to that

What is it ?


----------



## Alltel77

I wish the Bird Flu would just make a comeback and finish off KFC with their bad food, employees and dirty stores.


----------



## Mole

Timbrr said:


> Serious question... Are you all really that worried about it? Considering that so far this season an estimated 15,000,000 people in the US have been infected by the flu with 8,200 dying from it, why are we focusing so much on a virus that has been contracted by like 5 people in this country?


Let me help you understand this a little better for the human race this is a new virus that has not been diluted so it is what we call a super bug. Your body has 0 no defense from it so far 70% of the people who have contracted it has died this will most likely fall to about 20% and in 6 months 10% in 18 months 5% so if everyone gets this virus at some point in 18 months over 250 million people will die. This virus can circle the globe 4 or 5 times in 18 months if it mixes with a cold it can become airborne.


----------



## AveragePerson

Coronavirus is concerning because we don't know enough about it yet. Uncertainty is what is scary.


----------



## Alltel77

Does this mean my orders from Wish are going to take another 3 weeks??


----------



## peteyvavs

Mole said:


> Let me help you understand this a little better for the human race this is a new virus that has not been diluted so it is what we call a super bug. Your body has 0 no defense from it so far 70% of the people who have contracted it has died this will most likely fall to about 20% and in 6 months 10% in 18 months 5% so if everyone gets this virus at some point in 18 months over 250 million people will die. This virus can circle the globe 4 or 5 times in 18 months if it mixes with a cold it can become airborne.


There will still be too many people left on the planet.


----------



## Timbrr

Mole said:


> Let me help you understand this a little better for the human race this is a new virus that has not been diluted so it is what we call a super bug. Your body has 0 no defense from it so far 70% of the people who have contracted it has died this will most likely fall to about 20% and in 6 months 10% in 18 months 5% so if everyone gets this virus at some point in 18 months over 250 million people will die. This virus can circle the globe 4 or 5 times in 18 months if it mixes with a cold it can become airborne.


Curious where you're getting these numbers from.. Because if you actually do some quick math, you'll notice that mortality rate is under 3%.



tohunt4me said:


> YUP.
> 
> MY DO NUT LADY & HER HUSBAND ARE CHINEESE.
> 
> JUST A RISK I'LL HAVE TO TAKE . . .
> 
> GOOD DONUTS !
> 
> 71% of the Virus infected people are male.
> 
> There is something to that
> 
> What is it ?


We men are dirty bastards?


----------



## Sariandan

Concerned about it? Yes. Afraid of it? No.


----------



## dlearl476

ashlee2004 said:


> Have you heard about ONE SINGLE PERSON having previously been confirmed with the coronavirus now being virus free and well? No, you haven't, and you won't. Just chew on that for a few minutes.


Yes, you will. I read the case study of the guy in Washington state.



Buck-a-mile said:


> Can you imagine being stuck on a cruise ship and in quarantine with the Coronavirus?


For 14 friggin days? Holee Mackeral!


----------



## Nitedriver

real time map of outbreak , so far 8 confirmed in the US

https://gisanddata.maps.arcgis.com/apps/opsdashboard/index.html#/bda7594740fd40299423467b48e9ecf6


----------



## Buck-a-mile

Buck-a-mile said:


> That reclassication to 1H was golden.
> I had already been to ROTC bootcamp.
> I was E3 enlistable.
> 
> We had read the Pentagon papers by then, we knew the war was bogus.


Also I had attempted to smoke my draft csrd at a protest in Santa Barbara.

You can't smoke cardboard, it was a waste of pot.


----------



## Karen Stein

Just saw a news report claiming Uber temporarily suspended two drivers who may have given a ride to someone with the virus.

The idea I might be suspended for a couple weeks because I might have given a ride to a carrier is scary.


----------



## Buck-a-mile

Karen Stein said:


> Just saw a news report claiming Uber temporarily suspended two drivers who may have given a ride to someone with the virus.
> 
> The idea I might be suspended for a couple weeks because I might have given a ride to a carrier is scary.





Timbrr said:


> Serious question... Are you all really that worried about it? Considering that so far this season an estimated 15,000,000 people in the US have been infected by the flu with 8,200 dying from it, why are we focusing so much on a virus that has been contracted by like 5 people in this country?


Before I retired I spent my life in health care. It scares the Hell out of me.

I've seen many people die from the flu.

A new mutation of the corna virus scares all healthcare professionals.

So yea, big time.

Wash your hands. OFTEN
Don't touch your face if possible.


----------



## Alexxx_Uber

It’s dead in the south Bay Area .... literally no pings in Uber. What’s going on? Is it bc of he virus??


----------



## The Gift of Fish

Timbrr said:


> why are we focusing so much on a virus that has been contracted by like 5 people in this country?


Geometric progression and unknown mortality rate.


----------



## ashlee2004

Anyone who wants to call all of this fear mongering needs to go read the Singapore board's thread about this, from beginning to end. It's the most chilling and unsettling thing I've read yet. God be with them.


----------



## Buck-a-mile

ashlee2004 said:


> Anyone who wants to call all of this fear mongering needs to go read the Singapore board's thread about this, from beginning to end. It's the most chilling and unsettling thing I've read yet. God be with them.


Do you have a link, I'd love to read it.
I'll do a Google search.

Also sign up for CDC alerts.


----------



## doyousensehumor

ashlee2004 said:


> Anyone who wants to call all of this fear mongering needs to go read the Singapore board's thread about this, from beginning to end. It's the most chilling and unsettling thing I've read yet. God be with them.


Link?


----------



## Buck-a-mile

doyousensehumor said:


> Link?


The only thing I found on Google was a warning from Singapore, the same warning we got from Hong Kong. That the virus is dangerous and they don't want to open their borders to Mainland China. Since they are actually part of mainland China they have no choice so the borders remain open. Health professionals in Singapore are very concerned as well as Hong Kong. This was all on Fox News so it's probably fake news.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic

Timbrr said:


> Serious question... Are you all really that worried about it? Considering that so far this season an estimated 15,000,000 people in the US have been infected by the flu with 8,200 dying from it, why are we focusing so much on a virus that has been contracted by like 5 people in this country?


Johns Hopkins simulation says that it should only kill about 65 million or so. Mostly from China. Mostly.

https://www.businessinsider.com/scientist-simulated-coronavirus-pandemic-deaths-2020-1
Time to let Mother Nature do her job.


----------



## Buck-a-mile

It's starting to look messed up.
The U.S. is banning pax from specific places. In a couple of days it will be all of Asia.

Yea, the CDC is concerned.
That scares me a bit.


----------



## Jinxstone




----------



## Buck-a-mile

Jinxstone said:


> View attachment 410431


They could have just called it piss beer, and we would have known exactly what it was.


----------



## Mash Ghasem

We have a potentially bigger and deadlier outbreak to worry about: the Uber virus! :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Sariandan

Buck-a-mile said:


> Yea, the CDC is concerned.
> That scares me a bit.


It's their job to be concerned. You should be concerned. But you can't live in fear.

Wash your hands often. Keep a mask, for yourself in the car. If you have pax coughing up a storm, wear the mask. A procedure mask is fine, you don't need a heap mask. After that ride, Lysol your car (or a 1:1000 water/bleach solution to wipe the door handles, seats, etc....

The flu kills many people every year, nobody is scared and panicking over it.


----------



## Buck-a-mile

Sariandan said:


> It's their job to be concerned. You should be concerned. But you can't live in fear.
> 
> Wash your hands often. Keep a mask, for yourself in the car. If you have pax coughing up a storm, wear the mask. A procedure mask is fine, you don't need a heap mask. After that ride, Lysol your car (or a 1:1000 water/bleach solution to wipe the door handles, seats, etc....
> 
> The flu kills many people every year, nobody is scared and panicking over it.


As I said in a previous post, the 1917-1918 flu killed one fifth of the population of the Earth. The flu virus is the most dangerous virus on the planet right now.


----------



## tohunt4me

Buck-a-mile said:


> Before I retired I spent my life in health care. It scares the Hell out of me.
> 
> I've seen many people die from the flu.
> 
> A new mutation of the corna virus scares all healthcare professionals.
> 
> So yea, big time.
> 
> Wash your hands. OFTEN
> Don't touch your face if possible.


C.N.A., E.M.T.-B, 1 1/2 YEARS L.P.N. SCHOOL.

THE MORE YOU KNOW
THE SCARIER IT IS.



Sariandan said:


> It's their job to be concerned. You should be concerned. But you can't live in fear.
> 
> Wash your hands often. Keep a mask, for yourself in the car. If you have pax coughing up a storm, wear the mask. A procedure mask is fine, you don't need a heap mask. After that ride, Lysol your car (or a 1:1000 water/bleach solution to wipe the door handles, seats, etc....
> 
> The flu kills many people every year, nobody is scared and panicking over it.


LYSOL KILLS EBOLA !

NOTHING CAN HANDLE LYSOL.


----------



## Still Standing

My elderly mother related to me a couple of days ago how my late father contracted a major flu virus decades ago after WW2 .. he was 8/10 towards maybe death , but she never got sick... yet as a child she contracted Scarlett fever .
The point is it’s a lottery .


----------



## Leo.

Timbrr said:


> Serious question... Are you all really that worried about it? Considering that so far this season an estimated 15,000,000 people in the US have been infected by the flu with 8,200 dying from it, why are we focusing so much on a virus that has been contracted by like 5 people in this country?


Yeah bro it's totally being hyped bro. Like governments shut down cities all the time dude. Like bro last year influenza was so bad there were military lockdowns all over the world dude. It's totally normal dude bro. 50+ million people get quarantined all the time dude. Like think about influenza dude.


----------



## tohunt4me

Leo. said:


> Yeah bro it's totally being hyped bro. Like governments shut down cities all the time dude. Like bro last year influenza was so bad there were military lockdowns all over the world dude. It's totally normal dude bro. 50+ million people get quarantined all the time dude. Like think about influenza dude.


First time for Quarantine of travelers in U.S. for over 50 years.

China will end up in LOCKDOWN as a Country.


----------



## Leo.

Like this cool doc was just like smoking some trees and the feds came and like dude. They took him away. Things like that happen all the time dude. Everyone has an uncle who has a lab and Wuhan and gets arrested all the time. It's literally nothing though. The regular flu is just as serious dude.


----------



## ghrdrd

ashlee2004 said:


> Because the flu is preventable, identifiable, and treatable. It occurs every year like clockwork. It's routine. There are no surprises when it happens every year, because it happens EVERY YEAR, then it goes away, until the next year. There's nothing newsworthy about yet another flu season, so why WOULD it be in the news?
> 
> The coronavirus has existed for seven days. SEVEN DAYS to kill hundreds, infect thousands, and reach every single continent. Have you heard about ONE SINGLE PERSON having previously been confirmed with the coronavirus now being virus free and well? No, you haven't, and you won't. Just chew on that for a few minutes.
> 
> If you are not concerned about the coronavirus you are not paying attention.


Well that, and you'll be attached to a kidney dialysis machine for the rest of your life. Try driving uber with one of those.


----------



## Leo.

tohunt4me said:


> First time for Quarantine of travelers in U.S. for over 50 years.
> 
> China will end up in LOCKDOWN as a Country.


The world is too globalized. If what you're saying is so, China is only setting example. The world will follow. It seems the only way to avoid it is to avoid people.


----------



## tohunt4me

Leo. said:


> The world is too globalized. If what you're saying is so, China is only setting example. The world will follow. It seems the only way to avoid it is to avoid people.


Pentagon is preparing Quarantine housing for up to 1,000 people.


----------



## Leo.

tohunt4me said:


> Pentagon is preparing Quarantine housing for up to 1,000 people.


This could be the big event to change the world order.


----------



## tohunt4me

Karen Stein said:


> Just saw a news report claiming Uber temporarily suspended two drivers who may have given a ride to someone with the virus.
> 
> The idea I might be suspended for a couple weeks because I might have given a ride to a carrier is scary.


Uber ARRANGED the Ride !

Sue for Lost Wages !

We Pay this " Technology Company " to " Screen" Passengers !

No minors . . .
No Murderers . . .
No Dangerous passengers . . .

No " Plague" Carriers . . .


----------



## Timbrr

Leo. said:


> Yeah bro it's totally being hyped bro. Like governments shut down cities all the time dude. Like bro last year influenza was so bad there were military lockdowns all over the world dude. It's totally normal dude bro. 50+ million people get quarantined all the time dude. Like think about influenza dude.


I asked a question and stated my opinion. Other people have done the same and I think it became an interesting conversation. Nobody here sank to the level of insulting others. I don't think any of this calls for a response like yours. With that said, please go fück yourself. And that's the last thing I'll say.


----------



## Leo.

Timbrr said:


> I asked a question and stated my opinion. Other people have done the same and I think it became an interesting conversation. Nobody here sank to the level of insulting others. I don't think any of this calls for a response like yours. With that said, please go fück yourself. And that's the last thing I'll say.


No you go **** yourself soy latte drinking ****.


----------



## Christinebitg

Look at the bright side of things.

We could use a good recession right now. If the timing turns out right, it might also affect the next election in November.

That would be a plus, since it would be worthwhile to sweep some of the current scumbags out of office. Depending on your particular political persuasion, your list may be different from mine.


----------



## peteyvavs

Lets send the GOP to China on a fact finding tour, hopefully they’ll contract the Coronavirus and stay there.


----------



## dlearl476

Sounds like I have a lot of brothers on this thread. I pulled 73 in the last lottery. I got my notice just as the draft ended. I was living in CA at the time, the notice came to my parents. Called and told them and they said they'd send a new notice to appear in CA. It came the day I moved back to Utah to start school. When I called them back they told me to forget it.



tohunt4me said:


> First time for Quarantine of travelers in U.S. for over 50 years.
> 
> China will end up in LOCKDOWN as a Country.


Which reminds me, anyone thinking about getting some harbor freight tools better hurry. Warehouses only have a 6 week supply. And nobody works there anymore.

I'm guessing this is going to cost a Walmart a billion dollars at least. It's going to look like a Soviet era State Dept store in a couple of weeks. :biggrin:


----------



## tohunt4me

Christinebitg said:


> Look at the bright side of things.
> 
> We could use a good recession right now. If the timing turns out right, it might also affect the next election in November.
> 
> That would be a plus, since it would be worthwhile to sweep some of the current scumbags out of office. Depending on your particular political persuasion, your list may be different from mine.


Chineese Hackers !


----------



## dlearl476

ashlee2004 said:


> Because the flu is preventable, identifiable, and treatable. It occurs every year like clockwork. It's routine. There are no surprises when it happens every year, because it happens EVERY YEAR, then it goes away, until the next year. There's nothing newsworthy about yet another flu season, so why WOULD it be in the news?
> 
> The coronavirus has existed for seven days. SEVEN DAYS to kill hundreds, infect thousands, and reach every single continent. Have you heard about ONE SINGLE PERSON having previously been confirmed with the coronavirus now being virus free and well? No, you haven't, and you won't. Just chew on that for a few minutes.
> 
> If you are not concerned about the coronavirus you are not paying attention.


Concerned is one thing. Panicked is another.



Buck-a-mile said:


> Also I had attempted to smoke my draft csrd at a protest in Santa Barbara.
> 
> You can't smoke cardboard, it was a waste of pot.


LoL. I still have my draft card. Somewhere.


----------



## Diamondraider

ashlee2004 said:


> Because the flu is preventable, identifiable, and treatable. It occurs every year like clockwork. It's routine. There are no surprises when it happens every year, because it happens EVERY YEAR, then it goes away, until the next year. There's nothing newsworthy about yet another flu season, so why WOULD it be in the news?
> 
> The coronavirus has existed for seven days. SEVEN DAYS to kill hundreds, infect thousands, and reach every single continent. Have you heard about ONE SINGLE PERSON having previously been confirmed with the coronavirus now being virus free and well? No, you haven't, and you won't. Just chew on that for a few minutes.
> 
> If you are not concerned about the coronavirus you are not paying attention.


I think this is a secret campaign to exaggerate the ramifications. Utilizing subliminal suggestive methodology, anheuser-Busch is trying to gain market share from Corona.


----------



## dlearl476

Diamondraider said:


> I think this is a secret campaign to exaggerate the ramifications. Utilizing subliminal suggestive methodology, anheuser-Busch is trying to gain market share from Corona.


I'm old enough to remember Ebola and SARS. Same/same.











ashlee2004 said:


> Anyone who wants to call all of this fear mongering needs to go read the Singapore board's thread about this, from beginning to end. It's the most chilling and unsettling thing I've read yet. God be with them.


Pro tip: Don't move to the Far East.



Buck-a-mile said:


> Before I retired I spent my life in health care. It scares the Hell out of me.
> 
> I've seen many people die from the flu.
> 
> A new mutation of the corna virus scares all healthcare professionals.
> 
> So yea, big time.
> 
> Wash your hands. OFTEN
> Don't touch your face if possible.


IOW, the same thing you should do EVERY DAY, especially during cold/flu season.



Buck-a-mile said:


> It's starting to look messed up.
> The U.S. is banning pax from specific places. In a couple of days it will be all of Asia.
> 
> Yea, the CDC is concerned.
> That scares me a bit.


CDC's job is to be concerned. Until they say stay indoors and wash your house down with Clorox, I'm not going to worry. I'm more afraid of the flu.



Buck-a-mile said:


> As I said in a previous post, the 1917-1918 flu killed one fifth of the population of the Earth. The flu virus is the most dangerous virus on the planet right now.


Gosh. And what's different in the world between now and 1918? Pretty much nothing, right?

FWIW, I lost 2 grandmothers in 1918 and the repeat in 1922.


----------



## Still Standing

According to the Al jeezera news network Uber has deactivated drivers accounts for transporting a confirmed conovirus carrier.
They obviously were not aware the person had the virus ... I wonder how many Rideshare drivers on Gold Coast Australia transported the two virus carriers last week?


----------



## dlearl476

peteyvavs said:


> Lets send the GOP to China on a fact finding tour, hopefully they'll contract the Coronavirus and stay there.


The best thing to come out of this sI far is some ****** starting a rumor on the QAnon reddit that drinking Clorox was the best way to combat Coronavirus. :biggrin:
My guess is that more MAGAts get treated for Clorox ingestion than Coronavirus in the next few weeks.


----------



## peteyvavs

dlearl476 said:


> The best thing to come out of this sI far is some @@@@@@ starting a rumor on the QAnon reddit that drinking Clorox was the best way to combat Coronavirus. :biggrin:
> My guess is that more MAGAts get treated for Clorox ingestion than Coronavirus in the next few weeks.


Shhhh, let the MAGATARD'S drink the Clorox.


----------



## dlearl476

Just got home to check the interactive map.











Confirmed cases have plateaued, recoveries are now outpacing deaths. USA still has 8 cases. Which means it hasn't spread to any of the incidental contacts with the infected people on their way home from China.


----------



## waldowainthrop

I saw my first non-Asian mask wearer (cross-cultural appropriation 😷) at the supermarket today. 🤷🏼‍♂️

The customer almost certainly didn’t have the thing, but might have had another illness or just a case of paranoia.


----------



## dlearl476

waldowainthrop said:


> I saw my first non-Asian mask wearer (cross-cultural appropriation &#128567 at the supermarket today. &#129335;&#127996;‍♂
> 
> The customer almost certainly didn't have the thing, but might have had another illness or just a case of paranoia.


FWIW, I think the Asian tradition of wearing masks when you could possibly be contagious is phenomenal and I think we should all adopt it.

Cultural appropriation aside. :biggrin:


----------



## waldowainthrop

dlearl476 said:


> FWIW, I think the Asian tradition of wearing masks when you could possibly be contagious is phenomenal and I think we should all adopt it.
> 
> Cultural appropriation aside. :biggrin:


Yeah, I tend to agree. I don't think it's a bad practice at all. People in our cultures might take some time to get used to and realize it's not necessarily the case that people are carrying the plague in public.


----------



## simont23

Timbrr said:


> Serious question... Are you all really that worried about it? Considering that so far this season an estimated 15,000,000 people in the US have been infected by the flu with 8,200 dying from it, why are we focusing so much on a virus that has been contracted by like 5 people in this country?


Uber drivers should be safe. Research shows that immunity from disease is inversely proportional to intellect.


----------



## Leo.

Lol it's just like influenza bro. Please don't hurt my feelings bro. They matter more than facts!


----------



## Alltel77

I don't want to do it, someone message Uber support and tell them you are concerned about the Corona Virus. I want to see the canned response No worries lol


----------



## tohunt4me

Alltel77 said:


> I don't want to do it, someone message Uber support and tell them you are concerned about the Corona Virus. I want to see the canned response No worries lol


It IS Tempting . . .


----------



## dlearl476

3 cases now in the Bay Area. Look out u guys n girls


----------



## tohunt4me

dlearl476 said:


> 3 cases now in the Bay Area. Look out u guys n girls


4 cases in California.
352 deaths
17,205 cases of Virus in China.
CNN- sourced.

11 people in U.S. now have the virus.
( N.B.C. BAY AREA) 4 cases now in Bay Area.

And China's stock market is dying.


----------



## Leo.

tohunt4me said:


> 4 cases in California.
> 352 deaths
> 17,205 cases of Virus in China.
> CNN- sourced.
> 
> And China's stock market is dying.


Literally like it happens every year with the influenza right?


----------



## UberBastid

simont23 said:


> Uber drivers should be safe. Research shows that immunity from disease is inversely proportional to intellect.


When, just using logic, it is obvious that that is not true.
Research shows, in fact, that immunity from disease is directly proportional to the degree of overall health and successful exposure to stress and disease that the subject survives. Which is something that 'intellectuals' avoid. 
So ... Trumsters will prevail.
Snowflakes will melt.

Or, to put it another way ... the strong will survive.


----------



## Karen Stein

A follow-up news report asserts Uber has frozen 240 user accounts after the user rode in cars that had transported a possible flu victim.

So I need to ask: is there any effective way for me to sanitize my car between trips?


----------



## Christinebitg

Karen Stein said:


> A follow-up news report asserts Uber has frozen 240 user accounts after the user rode in cars that had transported a possible flu victim.
> 
> So I need to ask: is there any effective way for me to sanitize my car between trips?


Well, there are a couple of things.

But first, is your goal to not be exposed to the virus? Or not infected by it? Or not deactivated? These are all different things. They're related but separate issues.

If your goal is to not be exposed to it, I don't have a lot to offer. You could stop driving, I guess, but that's probably not what you had in mind.

If your goal is to not be infected by it, there are some things you can do. The CDC has some good guidance generally.

The most important of those is to wash your hands frequently, and use soap when you do it. That has the added benefit of helping you avoid getting influenza or the common cold. The flu is by far the worse of the two, but neither is any fun.

There's other stuff too. Wash your hands before you eat. Don't touch your face, especially your mouth and your nose. They seem basic, but it's amazing how many people either don't know or don't care.

How to not get deactivated? First, share as little information with U/L as possible. If they don't know you drove for a person who has it, they won't deactivate you for it.

Keep in mind that, just like "customer service" people here in the US, they're not hiring the best and the brightest. Those people are already engineers and lawyers. Customer service people are rewarded for how many tickets they can close out in a short period of time. ("Resolved"!)

Their incentive is to show they "did something" and closed the ticket. Deactivating you is easy for them to do. Don't give them a reason to do it.

There's always the possibility of getting deactivated by a rider's bogus complaint. They have a financial incentive to lie about it. Don't create a reason for U/L to take that on themselves. Keep a low profile.


----------



## Chapar Kanati

Any takers? &#128520;&#128520;.



Jon Stoppable said:


> Last time I ordered Chinese takeout, I got norovirus, coronavirus, and the delivery driver pregnant.


I don't know how were you able to have sex with norovirus and coronavirus and get them pregnant? &#129315;&#128514;&#129315;&#128514;


----------



## Jon Stoppable

Chapar Kanati said:


> I don't know how were you able to have sex with norovirus and coronavirus and get them pregnant? &#129315;&#128514;&#129315;&#128514;


Focus, man. It just takes focus :coolio:


----------



## tohunt4me

Alltel77 said:


> Does this mean my orders from Wish are going to take another 3 weeks??





Karen Stein said:


> A follow-up news report asserts Uber has frozen 240 user accounts after the user rode in cars that had transported a possible flu victim.
> 
> So I need to ask: is there any effective way for me to sanitize my car between trips?


First
Replace your car seat with a hard plastic police car rear seat.
Put a plexiglass barrier between front and rear seats.
All surface materials must be non porous hard plastic or vinyl.
Rubber floors.


----------



## dlearl476

dlearl476 said:


> Just got home to check the interactive map.
> 
> View attachment 410818
> 
> 
> 
> Confirmed cases have plateaued, recoveries are now outpacing deaths. USA still has 8 cases. Which means it hasn't spread to any of the incidental contacts with the infected people on their way home from China.


Looks like I may have been premature in reporting a plateau.* 11 US cases so far, but recoveries still outpacing deaths. Currently 362-536

*Someone pointed out to me that numbers are updated late in the day, so the graph always looks like that until the evening. But, there was less increase yesterday than the day before.


----------



## tohunt4me

dlearl476 said:


> Looks like I may have been premature in reporting a plateau.* 11 US cases so far, but recoveries still outpacing deaths. Currently 362-536
> 
> *Someone pointed out to me that numbers are updated late in the day, so the graph always looks like that until the evening. But, there was less increase yesterday than the day before.


Research from Hong Kong Estimates there may be 75,000 cases .
Many not showing symptoms yet due to 2 week incubation period .


----------



## BigRedDriver

Jon Stoppable said:


> Last time I ordered Chinese takeout, I got norovirus, coronavirus, and the delivery driver pregnant.


Shut this down. This dude ^^^^^^ won the interweb


----------



## dlearl476

Christinebitg said:


> How to not get deactivated? First, share as little information with U/L as possible. If they don't know you drove for a person who has it, they won't deactivate you for it.


Yo, Einstein, could you please explain to the class how you keep U/L in the dark about who you drove when it was U/L that assigned you the rides.

I guess you've never had a healthcare scare i.e. exposure to TB, HepA, etc. Almost the first thing that happens is that the person who presents is questioned about who, what, where in the last X time period. Everyone you've come in contact with is notified. I'm sure these drivers were deactivated because the patient said "I took an Uber home from the airport" and the health care professionals notified U/L, who looked up the infected person's acct and deactivated the drivers. Hopefully, they were notified to get checked as well.



tohunt4me said:


> Research from Hong Kong Estimates there may be 75,000 cases .
> Many not showing symptoms yet due to 2 week incubation period .


Not to doubt the veracity, but that screenshot has all the earmarks of fake news clickbait. I'd stick with AP, Reuters, CDC, and the John Hopkins interactive map.



Chapar Kanati said:


> Any takers? &#128520;&#128520;.
> 
> 
> I don't know how were you able to have sex with norovirus and coronavirus and get them pregnant? &#129315;&#128514;&#129315;&#128514;


Oxford comma. Look it up


----------



## simont23

tohunt4me said:


> It IS Tempting . . .


Actually, my thoughts and heart are with the people in China going through this heartbreaking tragedy. We feel very deeply for all our potential drivers following the upcoming Chinese economic downturn.



tohunt4me said:


> First
> Replace your car seat with a hard plastic police car rear seat.
> Put a plexiglass barrier between front and rear seats.
> All surface materials must be non porous hard plastic or vinyl.
> Rubber floors.


No. Don't do anything. But make Uber think you are taking all precautions. No Asians, no snifflers, no people carrying tissues. No airport or Asian restaurant pickups. Do all of these, but make Uber think you don't. Problem solved.


----------



## dlearl476

Karen Stein said:


> A follow-up news report asserts Uber has frozen 240 user accounts after the user rode in cars that had transported a possible flu victim.
> 
> So I need to ask: is there any effective way for me to sanitize my car between trips?


Back when I delivered humans, I did it 2-3 times a day during cold/flu season. And definitely after anyone coughed or sneezed in my car.
















Say, did I ever tell you about the time I get a pick up at a hospital? 20-something kid comes out and complains the whole way back to his apt how they kicked him out because no insurance and he can't afford the antibiotics for his pneumonia!

Went through half a can of Lysol aerosol.

FWIW, I've been paying pretty close attn to the case studies as they've been posted. So far, every patient with a secondary H2H contact that's tested positive has been in intimate, close contact to a patient who contracted the virus in China.

No one with only casual contact i.e. Flew on a plane, shopped at a store, saw on the street, etc. has tested positive. Yet.

Hopefully that won't change.


----------



## Mista T

Karen Stein said:


> A follow-up news report asserts Uber has frozen 240 user accounts after the user rode in cars that had transported a possible flu victim.


240 pax accounts and 2 driver accounts frozen for 2 weeks.

Follow up story is currently being created, goes like this:

The 2 Uber drivers, pissed about wrongfully being deactivated without cause, go to the GLH and complain. They infect the workers, who then infect every driver that visits. Thus proving that driving for Uber is a slow death.


----------



## Mash Ghasem




----------



## got a p

dlearl476 said:


> FWIW, I think the Asian tradition of wearing masks when you could possibly be contagious is phenomenal and I think we should all adopt it.


i get the opposite of these considerate asians - my pax don't even cough/sneeze in their arm they just let em go. i've gotten to the point where i can smell germs on people within 3 seconds of them getting in my car. some night more than 1 in 5 passengers have this nasty smell during the winter. luckily i have discovered that drinking a quart of OJ a day in the winter gives you superman immunity to their nasty crap. the vitamin c pills and emergen-c don't do anything for me, just good old fashioned OJ.


----------



## tohunt4me

Number keep going up.
426 deaths.
Over 20,000 cases.


----------



## IR12

tohunt4me said:


> Number keep going up.
> 426 deaths.
> Over 20,000 cases.


What are the chances numbers are higher than being reported?


----------



## tohunt4me

IR12 said:


> What are the chances numbers are higher than being reported?


They are going up Every hour.
Reported once a day.
Bet its 500 & 25,000 by morning. This side of the world.

{ the Flu is Still out There ALSO. FEEL BETTER ?}


----------



## SHalester

2019 US flu numbers. 10k d i e d 180k hospitalized. Something to panic over.


----------



## Christinebitg

dlearl476 said:


> Yo, Einstein, could you please explain to the class how you keep U/L in the dark about who you drove when it was U/L that assigned you the rides.


Okay, Mr. Rocket Scientist. Let me explain to you how this is done.

There's no way that U/L ever find out that a rider is infected. What, did you think the Center for Disease Control keeps Uber and Lyft on speed dial? You know, just in case a person who gets diagnosed might, just might, have been a passenger in one their driver's cars?


----------



## Timbrr

https://www.cnbc.com/amp/2020/02/03...-of-asian-descent-face-coronavirus-panic.html


----------



## Rae

Timbrr said:


> Serious question... Are you all really that worried about it? Considering that so far this season an estimated 15,000,000 people in the US have been infected by the flu with 8,200 dying from it, why are we focusing so much on a virus that has been contracted by like 5 people in this country?


Normal rational people are aware of it but not worried. Airport workers might have cause for a little extra concern & precaution. Airport drivers dont- pax will have gone thru plenty of screening checks.

Pax can get in the car with a range of mildly irritating to possibly deadly things & that virus is low on my worry list as a rideshare driver.

IMO the ppl that are freaking were either paranoid already or prone to racism & this is an excuse (again) to target a specific racial group. Ugly. &#128169;

I will pick anyone up. They just have to behave once they are in my car &#128526;
&#127754;&#127754;&#127754;&#127754;


----------



## Mash Ghasem

The Russians have a cure:


----------



## Buck-a-mile

UberBastid said:


> When, just using logic, it is obvious that that is not true.
> Research shows, in fact, that immunity from disease is directly proportional to the degree of overall health and successful exposure to stress and disease that the subject survives. Which is something that 'intellectuals' avoid.
> So ... Trumsters will prevail.
> Snowflakes will melt.
> 
> Or, to put it another way ... the strong will survive.


I watched a big strong man, heavy equipment operator. that worked out daily, die from the swine flu in 3 days.

Strength and size has nothing to do with survival when it comes to viral infections.

Its all about your immune system.


----------



## Mash Ghasem

This coffee emoji almost looks like it could be a face mask :cafe:


----------



## Invisible

Mash Ghasem said:


> This coffee emoji almost looks like it could be a face mask :cafe:


I think you've had too much coffee. &#128522;


----------



## UberBastid

Buck-a-mile said:


> I watched a big strong man, heavy equipment operator. that worked out daily, die from the swine flu in 3 days.
> 
> Strength and size has nothing to do with survival when it comes to viral infections.
> 
> Its all about your immune system.


... and your immune system is all about 'strength and size.'

The most affected by flu is the very young and the very old ... in other words they lack 'strength and size.' Not to say that 'strength' is not always visible; if you think of strength being synonymous with health.


----------



## Mash Ghasem

Invisible said:


> I think you've had too much coffee. &#128522;
> View attachment 411790


Better have too much coffee (decaf, that is), than any corona!


----------



## tohunt4me

W.H.O.( World Health) announced Biggest surge yet in the Virus.

Over 3,100 new patients announced in the Last 24 hours.

10 confirmed cases aboard a quarranened cruise ship.

As United States flies in 4 plane loads of Americans from Wuhan.

Another 3 confirmed cases aboard a " Dream Cruise" ship out of Hong Kong.

What a Nightmare.


----------



## everydayimubering

Thousands die every year from a myriad of "known" ailments while millions are cured because they are treatable.

It's the fear of the "unknown"!


----------



## losiglow

One silver lining of the coronavirus is the drop in oil prices, largely due to decreased travel. That means gas prices falling :biggrin:


----------



## UberBastid

I am holding a rather large stash of silver, and a smaller stash of gold.
When is this going to start affecting metals?


----------



## Mole

Timbrr said:


> Curious where you're getting these numbers from.. Because if you actually do some quick math, you'll notice that mortality rate is under 3%.
> 
> 
> We men are dirty bastards?












I know the math is not perfect but in a third world country you have a greater chance of dying now in the USA currently you have a 90% chance of survival but if your under 10 or over 55 or have any heart problems copd or have asthma or in not so great shape your odds go down.....

this is the scary part let's say it's late April and 10 million people have it in the USA what are the odds your not going to get treatment? Most likely you will never see a doctor.


----------



## UberBastid

Mole said:


> Most likely you will never see a doctor.


Know why?
Because, most likely, you won't need to.

Your average American is healthier than your average Chinese. 
I bet many of of the Americans that get it, will never know it.

"Yea, I had the flu. It was awful. I'm ok now."


----------



## Mole

UberBastid said:


> Know why?
> Because, most likely, you won't need to.
> 
> Your average American is healthier than your average Chinese.
> I bet many of of the Americans that get it, will never know it.
> 
> "Yea, I had the flu. It was awful. I'm ok now."


Um no!

this is not a flu this is not a cold this is a virus that will cause you to get 5 to 10 different symptoms such as your lungs filling up with fluid your brain swelling and turning to jello septic shock gastrointestinal infection the list is massive google Chinese virus pictures they are freaking scary.



Buck-a-mile said:


> Before I retired I spent my life in health care. It scares the Hell out of me.
> 
> I've seen many people die from the flu.
> 
> A new mutation of the corna virus scares all healthcare professionals.
> 
> So yea, big time.
> 
> Wash your hands. OFTEN
> Don't touch your face if possible.


the not touching the face part is the hardest.


----------



## Mista T

The thing that scares me with this crap is the 2 week incubation time.

With the flu you are fine for a day or 2, then sick. Go to bed, avoid people. End of story.

With Corona, you can be sick for over a week without symptoms. That's a long time to infect others. Makes for a fast spreading virus, a real bastage.


----------



## Christinebitg

Mole said:


> this is not a flu this is not a cold this is a virus that will cause you to get 5 to 10 different symptoms such as your lungs filling up with fluid your brain swelling and turning to jello septic shock gastrointestinal infection the list is massive google Chinese virus pictures they are freaking scary.


I don't know where you get your news, but that's some serious BS that people are throwing your way.


----------



## Mole

The scary part is it is fermenting in your lungs


Christinebitg said:


> I don't know where you get your news, but that's some serious BS that people are throwing your way.


CDC.GOV

对于已确诊的 2019-nCoV 感染，报告的疾病范围已经从很少甚至没有症状者到重病和死亡者。症状可能包括：


发烧
咳嗽
呼吸困难
美国疾病控制与预防中心认为，2019-nCoV 在暴露后的症状可能会在短则 2 天或长则 14 天内出现。这是根据以前被视为 MERS 病毒的潜伏期推算的。

最新情况摘要更新可在美国疾病控制与预防中心的 2019新型冠状病毒（中国武汉）网页上找到。

We usually think of viral respiratory infections, like the common cold, as mild nuisances that pass in a few days. But the Wuhan coronavirus has proven to be different. Of those infected, around 2% are reported to have died but the true mortality is unknown.

There's much we're yet to learn about this new virus, but we know it often causes pneumonia, an infection of the lungs which produces pus and fluid and reduces the lungs' ability to absorb oxygen.

Of the first 99 people with severe infection, three-quarters had pneumonia involving both lungs. Around 14% appeared to have lung damage caused by the immune system, while 11% suffered from multi-organ system failure, or sepsis.

Others are at risk of complications from being treated in hospitals, such as acquiring other infections.

Read more: How contagious is the Wuhan coronavirus and can you spread it before symptoms start?

At this stage, we know some people develop only a mild infection, while others become critically ill, but the exact proportion of each is not yet clear.

Overall, there are four key ways the Wuhan coronavirus can cause severe disease - and some can occur at the same time.

*1. Direct viral damage*
For the SARS (severe acute respiratory syndrome) coronavirus, direct viral damage was probably the most common way the infection caused disease. This is likely the case with the Wuhan coronavirus.

Early studies have found the Wuhan coronavirus attaches to a particular receptor found in lung tissue. This is like a lock and key mechanism allowing the virus to enter the cell, and is the same receptor the SARS coronavirus used.

Viruses "hijack" the host cell's mechanisms to make more copies of itself. Damage results from either viruses taking over the cell completely and causing it to die, or immune cells recognising the viral infection and mounting a defence, triggering cell death.

If large numbers of cells die, then the affected organ can't function effectively.

Studies from patients who died from SARS coronavirus showed the virus caused damage to not only the lungs, but also other organs in the body. Early researchsuggests the Wuhan coronavirus can also damage other organs, including the kidneys.

*2. Pneumonia*
While we're still piecing together the relationship between the Wuhan coronavirus and pneumonia, there's much we can learn from influenza.

Influenza is a virus but it commonly leads to bacterial pneumonia - this is what's known as a secondary infection.

It's thought the influenza virus weakens the usual protective mechanisms of the lung, allowing bacteria to establish and multiply. This is especially true in children, older people and those with compromised immune systems.








Children are at greater risk of pneumonia. David Chang/AAP
Secondary bacterial pneumonia is more severe than influenza alone - in hospitalised patients, around 10% of those with influenza and pneumonia die, compared to around 2% of those who don't have pneumonia.

The Wuhan coronavirus appears to cause pneumonia in two ways: when the virus takes hold in the lungs, and through secondary bacterial infections, however, the first way appears to be more common.

*3. Sepsis*
Sepsis is a serious condition that can be caused by many infections.

When we get an infection, we need to mount an immune response to fight off the pathogen. But an excessive immune response can cause damage and organ failure. This is what happens in the case of sepsis.

Read more: What is sepsis and how can it be treated?

Although it can be difficult to determine whether organ damage from the Wuhan coronavirus is a result of direct viral infection or indirect "collateral damage" from the immune system, initial reports suggested around 11% of people severely ill with the Wuhan coronavirus experienced sepsis with multi-organ failure.

So far no drugs or interventions have been able to dampen this immune response. Although several treatments have been proposed for Wuhan coronavirus, none have yet been shown to work.


----------



## Invisible

Coronavirus is now in WI. Heard it on the news that the person flew in from China and went to the UW Hospital in Madison.

https://www.nbcnews.com/health/heal...se-confirmed-wisconsin-12th-case-u-s-n1130946


----------



## tohunt4me

China is Now going to start covering up
And hiding the facts.

Because of their Economy.

Now they can not be Trusted.



Mole said:


> View attachment 412223
> 
> 
> I know the math is not perfect but in a third world country you have a greater chance of dying now in the USA currently you have a 90% chance of survival but if your under 10 or over 55 or have any heart problems copd or have asthma or in not so great shape your odds go down.....
> 
> this is the scary part let's say it's late April and 10 million people have it in the USA what are the odds your not going to get treatment? Most likely you will never see a doctor.


Yesterdays figures.

Now COMMUNIST CHINA WILL BEGIN RESTRICTING INFORMATION & HIDING THE FACTS.

PERHAPS
IT HAS BEEN SO ALL ALONG ?



Mole said:


> The scary part is it is fermenting in your lungs
> 
> CDC.GOV
> 
> 对于已确诊的 2019-nCoV 感染，报告的疾病范围已经从很少甚至没有症状者到重病和死亡者。症状可能包括：
> 
> 
> 发烧
> 咳嗽
> 呼吸困难
> 美国疾病控制与预防中心认为，2019-nCoV 在暴露后的症状可能会在短则 2 天或长则 14 天内出现。这是根据以前被视为 MERS 病毒的潜伏期推算的。
> 
> 最新情况摘要更新可在美国疾病控制与预防中心的 2019新型冠状病毒（中国武汉）网页上找到。
> 
> We usually think of viral respiratory infections, like the common cold, as mild nuisances that pass in a few days. But the Wuhan coronavirus has proven to be different. Of those infected, around 2% are reported to have died but the true mortality is unknown.
> 
> There's much we're yet to learn about this new virus, but we know it often causes pneumonia, an infection of the lungs which produces pus and fluid and reduces the lungs' ability to absorb oxygen.
> 
> Of the first 99 people with severe infection, three-quarters had pneumonia involving both lungs. Around 14% appeared to have lung damage caused by the immune system, while 11% suffered from multi-organ system failure, or sepsis.
> 
> Others are at risk of complications from being treated in hospitals, such as acquiring other infections.
> 
> Read more: How contagious is the Wuhan coronavirus and can you spread it before symptoms start?
> 
> At this stage, we know some people develop only a mild infection, while others become critically ill, but the exact proportion of each is not yet clear.
> 
> Overall, there are four key ways the Wuhan coronavirus can cause severe disease - and some can occur at the same time.
> 
> *1. Direct viral damage*
> For the SARS (severe acute respiratory syndrome) coronavirus, direct viral damage was probably the most common way the infection caused disease. This is likely the case with the Wuhan coronavirus.
> 
> Early studies have found the Wuhan coronavirus attaches to a particular receptor found in lung tissue. This is like a lock and key mechanism allowing the virus to enter the cell, and is the same receptor the SARS coronavirus used.
> 
> Viruses "hijack" the host cell's mechanisms to make more copies of itself. Damage results from either viruses taking over the cell completely and causing it to die, or immune cells recognising the viral infection and mounting a defence, triggering cell death.
> 
> If large numbers of cells die, then the affected organ can't function effectively.
> 
> Studies from patients who died from SARS coronavirus showed the virus caused damage to not only the lungs, but also other organs in the body. Early researchsuggests the Wuhan coronavirus can also damage other organs, including the kidneys.
> 
> *2. Pneumonia*
> While we're still piecing together the relationship between the Wuhan coronavirus and pneumonia, there's much we can learn from influenza.
> 
> Influenza is a virus but it commonly leads to bacterial pneumonia - this is what's known as a secondary infection.
> 
> It's thought the influenza virus weakens the usual protective mechanisms of the lung, allowing bacteria to establish and multiply. This is especially true in children, older people and those with compromised immune systems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Children are at greater risk of pneumonia. David Chang/AAP
> Secondary bacterial pneumonia is more severe than influenza alone - in hospitalised patients, around 10% of those with influenza and pneumonia die, compared to around 2% of those who don't have pneumonia.
> 
> The Wuhan coronavirus appears to cause pneumonia in two ways: when the virus takes hold in the lungs, and through secondary bacterial infections, however, the first way appears to be more common.
> 
> *3. Sepsis*
> Sepsis is a serious condition that can be caused by many infections.
> 
> When we get an infection, we need to mount an immune response to fight off the pathogen. But an excessive immune response can cause damage and organ failure. This is what happens in the case of sepsis.
> 
> Read more: What is sepsis and how can it be treated?
> 
> Although it can be difficult to determine whether organ damage from the Wuhan coronavirus is a result of direct viral infection or indirect "collateral damage" from the immune system, initial reports suggested around 11% of people severely ill with the Wuhan coronavirus experienced sepsis with multi-organ failure.
> 
> So far no drugs or interventions have been able to dampen this immune response. Although several treatments have been proposed for Wuhan coronavirus, none have yet been shown to work.


SOUNDS " WEAPONIZED".


----------



## goneubering

Timbrr said:


> Serious question... Are you all really that worried about it? Considering that so far this season an estimated 15,000,000 people in the US have been infected by the flu with 8,200 dying from it, why are we focusing so much on a virus that has been contracted by like 5 people in this country?


No. Not worried. It sounds like a lot of hype and panic over a fairly mild virus.


----------



## Omega 3

Timbrr said:


> Serious question... Are you all really that worried about it? Considering that so far this season an estimated 15,000,000 people in the US have been infected by the flu with 8,200 dying from it, why are we focusing so much on a virus that has been contracted by like 5 people in this country?


I am worried about it yes as I have already picked up 1 3rd world hellhole disease from driving for Uber. You are at extreme risk driving for Uber giving the large number of people in your car and the diseases you can pick up are no joke.


----------



## tohunt4me

Überrrrrr


Omega 3 said:


> I am worried about it yes as I have already picked up 1 3rd world hellhole disease from driving for Uber. You are at extreme risk driving for Uber giving the large number of people in your car and the diseases you can pick up are no joke.


----------



## Invisible

goneubering said:


> No. Not worried. It sounds like a lot of hype and panic over a fairly mild virus.


What's odd is with our first confirmed case of the coronavirus in WI, the patient was not hospitalized and is at home in isolation, until he no longer shows signs of it. Like you, I'm not worried.

https://www.wisn.com/article/case-of-coronavirus-case-in-wisconsin/30782004


----------



## Christinebitg

Mole said:


> 对于已确诊的 2019-nCoV 感染，报告的疾病范围已经从很少甚至没有症状者到重病和死亡者。症状可能包括：
> 
> 
> 发烧
> 咳嗽
> 呼吸困难
> 美国疾病控制与预防中心认为，2019-nCoV 在暴露后的症状可能会在短则 2 天或长则 14 天内出现。这是根据以前被视为 MERS 病毒的潜伏期推算的。
> 
> 最新情况摘要更新可在美国疾病控制与预防中心的 2019新型冠状病毒（中国武汉）网页上找到。


Sounds like so much BS to me.

Everything that you posted (in English, at least) says that IF you get a bad case of it, it's bad. But how many cases of it are bad? A very small percentage.

Sure, if it kills you, that's bad. But to say that everyone else is severely and permanently injured is complete BS.

You might as easily say that every Uber driver is going to die a violent death by having their throat slit, because it has happened once or twice.

Don't bother replying. I won't be listening.


----------



## Jon Stoppable




----------



## Mole

Christinebitg said:


> Sounds like so much BS to me.
> 
> Everything that you posted (in English, at least) says that IF you get a bad case of it, it's bad. But how many cases of it are bad? A very small percentage.
> 
> Sure, if it kills you, that's bad. But to say that everyone else is severely and permanently injured is complete BS.
> 
> You might as easily say that every Uber driver is going to die a violent death by having their throat slit, because it has happened once or twice.
> 
> Don't bother replying. I won't be listening.


what part of dying and symptoms do you not get? This is a virus that can transmit with no symptoms the amount of people who have this virus doubles every 3 days. But don't worry you will most likely know what it is like shortly.



Omega 3 said:


> I am worried about it yes as I have already picked up 1 3rd world hellhole disease from driving for Uber. You are at extreme risk driving for Uber giving the large number of people in your car and the diseases you can pick up are no joke.


caution is always a good thing for sure.


----------



## UberBastid

tohunt4me said:


> China is Now going to start covering up
> And hiding the facts.
> 
> Because of their Economy.
> 
> Now they can not be Trusted.


There is nothing new there.
They been lying and cheating us for decades.
It's in their culture, their DNA.

Wait till we find out that the bug was being weaponized and it got out.
Maybe accidentally, maybe not.

If China loses a million people it will help their economy.
If the US loses a million people it will decimate us.
Do you think President Xi would make that trade?
I do.


----------



## MuchoMiles

I think it was created by Trump. Notice all the planes landing in Riverside loaded with the virus? Trump wants Pelosi, Newscum and the rest gone.


----------



## Nate5Star

Cdub2k said:


> The same reason why mass shootings get all of the media's attention where as everyday shootings barely get covered by local news agencies much less national attention.
> 
> It's fear mongering and it gets clicks and views and attention. People dying via the Flu isnt National news.


Not to go too far off subject (what a crock) but 80% of gun deaths are suicides. No one ever reports that.

As for coronovirus, I'll worry when it gets worse near me.


----------



## tohunt4me

UberBastid said:


> There is nothing new there.
> They been lying and cheating us for decades.
> It's in their culture, their DNA.
> 
> Wait till we find out that the bug was being weaponized and it got out.
> Maybe accidentally, maybe not.
> 
> If China loses a million people it will help their economy.
> If the US loses a million people it will decimate us.
> Do you think President Xi would make that trade?
> I do.


They still havent allowed our C.D.C. to participate.

WHY ?



MuchoMiles said:


> I think it was created by Trump. Notice all the planes landing in Riverside loaded with the virus? Trump wants Pelosi, Newscum and the rest gone.


A LOT OF AMERICANS WANT PELOSI TO RETIRE.


----------



## Cdub2k

Nate5Star said:


> Not to go too far off subject (what a crock) but 80% of gun deaths are suicides. No one ever reports that.
> 
> As for coronovirus, I'll worry when it gets worse near me.


I've heard of that stat

I have another for you

According to THESE STATISTICS 
You are more likely to die by the hands of a sober driver than a drunk driver.


----------



## tohunt4me

Cdub2k said:


> I've heard of that stat
> 
> I have another for you
> 
> According to THESE STATISTICS
> You are more likely to die by the hands of a sober driver than a drunk driver.


Well
Keep the damn Drunk
Suicidal
Corona Virus patients
The Hell Away from Me !


----------



## Leea

Jon Stoppable said:


> Last time I ordered Chinese takeout, I got norovirus, coronavirus, and the delivery driver pregnant.


WTF....&#129315;


----------



## Benjamin M

THANK YOU!!

No, I'm far more worried about being hit by a truck while driving.

Year after year, part of the population has been terrified of the latest thing that they are convinced will kill everyone in the US. SARS, bird flu, swine flu, Ebola, etc etc.

It's 50 / 50 between the media and a growing lack of common sense. Mainly, fear mongering.

Get a flu shot. Stop eating crap. Drive carefully. There's way more important things to worry about.



TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Informing the public about a new virus isn't fear mongering. Preventing a more deadly strain of the flu from spreading before there is a vaccine for it isn't overkill.
> 
> For all of our brave keyboard warriors there are major discounts on Chinese vacations at the moment. Treat yourself and family to an amazing week, you've earned it.
> 
> To all members with common sense stand back and let natural selection take place.


It is absolutely fear mongering.

Endless media cycles about this, despite there being very little threat to us in the US. People are obsessing about this instead of more realistic things, such as the flu.

Has a dumb pax in my car yesterday, her boyfriend started to play on my gaming tablet. "Don't touch that, you might get the virus! I'll have to spray you with lysol now!"

Meanwhile, they got into my car that has had thousands of people in it, they both smoke, etc. But no, they were going to get this disease because of a tablet.. &#128514;


----------



## IDriveGNV

While the jokes are fun, I really appreciate those who are providing good, actionable information here.

Asking about disinfecting the car at the beginning of shift or between rides, I found this. https://whatkillsit.com/virus/what-kills-coronavirus/

The EPA has rated several products for their effectiveness against SARS and MERS. The particular brand of Lysol in this list has a good kill rate for common cold ("human") coronavirus and SARS coronavirus if soaked for 2 minutes. Of course, the Wuhan Virus is not yet in this list, but SARS is its close cousin.

I also noticed all but one of the products tested are based on the active ingredient AMMONIUM CHLORIDE. I understand only one type of Lysol has this ingredient. Other are based on ammonium _saccharate _and not effective in this case.

I found Walgreens has a whole shelf of the stuff, so it's not very hard to find right now. This is the Lysol "Brand II" in the yellow bottle.

There were also off-brand wipes based on the ammonium chloride active ingredient.

Before every shift I'll wipe down the door handles, seat belt buckles, fingerprint spots and charger cords. It gives me some peace of mind that I'm not contributing to spreading this disease.

I have come to the conclusion that, since the incubation period is up to 12 days of being highly infectious, by the time you hear about a local confirmed case it's already too late for you. That patient had time to infect somebody who knew somebody who rode with you.

Many describe this as just another epidemic, and compared to the flu death rate this is nothing. But with the flu, we know what to expect. This novel coronavirus could continue to grow exponentially, continue doubling every couple of days (as it has been doing) and not stop until hundreds of millions or billions are infected. The Spanish Flu of 1918 infected what, one-third the population of the world?


> The *Spanish flu* pandemic of *1918*, the deadliest in history, infected an estimated 500 million people worldwide-about one-third of the planet's population-and killed an estimated 20 million to 50 million victims, including some 675,000 Americans.


If you wait until a local confirmed case is announced, it's too late to act. Get your safety habits in place now. Tonight I wore a mask and while one customer freaked out and bailed at my clumsy explanation, others were supportive or just ignored it.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer

Benjamin M said:


> THANK YOU!!
> 
> No, I'm far more worried about being hit by a truck while driving.
> 
> Year after year, part of the population has been terrified of the latest thing that they are convinced will kill everyone in the US. SARS, bird flu, swine flu, Ebola, etc etc.
> 
> It's 50 / 50 between the media and a growing lack of common sense. Mainly, fear mongering.
> 
> Get a flu shot. Stop eating crap. Drive carefully. There's way more important things to worry about.
> 
> 
> It is absolutely fear mongering.
> 
> Endless media cycles about this, despite there being very little threat to us in the US. People are obsessing about this instead of more realistic things, such as the flu.
> 
> Has a dumb pax in my car yesterday, her boyfriend started to play on my gaming tablet. "Don't touch that, you might get the virus! I'll have to spray you with lysol now!"
> 
> Meanwhile, they got into my car that has had thousands of people in it, they both smoke, etc. But no, they were going to get this disease because of a tablet.. &#128514;


The government isn't releasing propaganda on the virus though. The news media is looking for viewers and online clicks.

New stronger flu gets more attention/viewer money. That has zip to do with the government, which says the virus pose little threat to the American public.


----------



## melusine3

ashlee2004 said:


> Because the flu is preventable, identifiable, and treatable. It occurs every year like clockwork. It's routine. There are no surprises when it happens every year, because it happens EVERY YEAR, then it goes away, until the next year. There's nothing newsworthy about yet another flu season, so why WOULD it be in the news?
> 
> The coronavirus has existed for seven days. SEVEN DAYS to kill hundreds, infect thousands, and reach every single continent. Have you heard about ONE SINGLE PERSON having previously been confirmed with the coronavirus now being virus free and well? No, you haven't, and you won't. Just chew on that for a few minutes.
> 
> If you are not concerned about the coronavirus you are not paying attention.


I wouldn't drive until this is contained. I got the flu just by picking up a guy from an urgent care center, he was in my car only 10 minutes and two days later I came down with the flu. I was able to get a rx for antiviral from my doc and took it right away, but still. Just sitting in the car, and I rolled down the windows after he got out. Crazy and not worth it to drive these days.


----------



## tohunt4me

melusine3 said:


> I wouldn't drive until this is contained. I got the flu just by picking up a guy from an urgent care center, he was in my car only 10 minutes and two days later I came down with the flu. I was able to get a rx for antiviral from my doc and took it right away, but still. Just sitting in the car, and I rolled down the windows after he got out. Crazy and not worth it to drive these days.


600 hundred have Died.
1200 have been " CURED".

32,000 Have the Virus.

Let us HOPE that 1 in 3 of them do not die also.

( Russian Roulette only Kills 1 of 6)

China built 2 hospitals in 7 days each.

They are now using Convention Centers as hospitals !

What happens when resources are Consumed ?

Think the Survival Rate will improve ???


----------



## Benjamin M

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> The government isn't releasing propaganda on the virus though. The news media is looking for viewers and online clicks.
> 
> New stronger flu gets more attention/viewer money. That has zip to do with the government, which says the virus pose little threat to the American public.


I did not say anything about the government?



tohunt4me said:


> 600 hundred have Died.
> 1200 have been " CURED".
> 
> 32,000 Have the Virus.
> 
> Let us HOPE that 1 in 3 of them do not die also.
> 
> ( Russian Roulette only Kills 1 of 6)
> 
> China built 2 hospitals in 7 days each.
> 
> They are now using Convention Centers as hospitals !
> 
> What happens when resources are Consumed ?
> 
> Think the Survival Rate will improve ???


You're right. Let's all run around in a panic, just like we did with ebola.. which we were so sure would kill tons of Americans..


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer

Benjamin M said:


> I did not say anything about the government?
> 
> 
> You're right. Let's all run around in a panic, just like we did with ebola.. which we were so sure would kill tons of Americans..


No admittedly you didn't say the government.


----------



## Benjamin M

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> No admittedly you didn't say the government.


Just mentioned the media.


----------



## DriveLV

tohunt4me said:


> A LOT OF AMERICANS WANT PELOSI TO RETIRE.


And the voters in her district want her to stay.

The way our country works is if you live in Florida you don't get to decide if Pelosi stays in office. Likewise, Pelosi's constituents don't get to kick out Matt Gaetz either.


----------



## Benjamin M

IDriveGNV said:


> While the jokes are fun, I really appreciate those who are providing good, actionable information here.
> 
> Asking about disinfecting the car at the beginning of shift or between rides, I found this. https://whatkillsit.com/virus/what-kills-coronavirus/
> 
> The EPA has rated several products for their effectiveness against SARS and MERS. The particular brand of Lysol in this list has a good kill rate for common cold ("human") coronavirus and SARS coronavirus if soaked for 2 minutes. Of course, the Wuhan Virus is not yet in this list, but SARS is its close cousin.
> 
> I also noticed all but one of the products tested are based on the active ingredient AMMONIUM CHLORIDE. I understand only one type of Lysol has this ingredient. Other are based on ammonium _saccharate _and not effective in this case.
> 
> I found Walgreens has a whole shelf of the stuff, so it's not very hard to find right now. This is the Lysol "Brand II" in the yellow bottle.
> 
> There were also off-brand wipes based on the ammonium chloride active ingredient.
> 
> Before every shift I'll wipe down the door handles, seat belt buckles, fingerprint spots and charger cords. It gives me some peace of mind that I'm not contributing to spreading this disease.
> 
> I have come to the conclusion that, since the incubation period is up to 12 days of being highly infectious, by the time you hear about a local confirmed case it's already too late for you. That patient had time to infect somebody who knew somebody who rode with you.
> 
> Many describe this as just another epidemic, and compared to the flu death rate this is nothing. But with the flu, we know what to expect. This novel coronavirus could continue to grow exponentially, continue doubling every couple of days (as it has been doing) and not stop until hundreds of millions or billions are infected. The Spanish Flu of 1918 infected what, one-third the population of the world?
> 
> If you wait until a local confirmed case is announced, it's too late to act. Get your safety habits in place now. Tonight I wore a mask and while one customer freaked out and bailed at my clumsy explanation, others were supportive or just ignored it.


Professional Disposables Surface Disinfectant Super Sani-Cloth Wipes, 160 Count https://www.amazon.com/dp/B001GEZEAK/?tag=ubne0c-20

These are medical grade, I used a similar wipe on the ambulance (same company). Affectionately know as "baby killer wipes" due to the large circular sticker of an infant with a line through it. &#128514;


----------



## IDriveGNV

Benjamin M said:


> Professional Disposables Surface Disinfectant Super Sani-Cloth Wipes, 160 Count https://www.amazon.com/dp/B001GEZEAK/?tag=ubne0c-20
> 
> These are medical grade, I used a similar wipe on the ambulance (same company). Affectionately know as "baby killer wipes" due to the large circular sticker of an infant with a line through it. &#128514;


Medical grade, huh? An affiliate link? You're attempting to make money off my post by promoting a product that doesn't even have the correct active ingredient? Shame on you.


----------



## Benjamin M

IDriveGNV said:


> Medical grade, huh? An affiliate link? You're attempting to make money off my post by promoting a product that doesn't even have the correct active ingredient? Shame on you.


Yes, medical grade. It's a regular Amazon product link. I used these in the field, as I said.

Wow people either can't read anymore or everything is a conspiracy. Paranoia.. Which brings us back to worrying about this virus in the United States.


----------



## IDriveGNV

I may have spoken too soon. Looking at the Amazon page on my computer where I can zoom the image, I see this product has the ammonium chloride active ingredient. Apologies. I hope you're staying safe.

I wouldn't personally trust only using wet wipes. As you can see in the link I provided, the surface must remain wet for a full 2 minutes to have a good kill rate against SARS. I don't think a wet wipe can provide that. I've been using liquid Lysol, the correct "Brand II" variety, and I slather that on heavily to get the required 2 minute soak time.

Edit: Full disclosure, an Amazon affiliate link looks like this, just like yours. *http://www.amazon. com/dp/ASIN/?tag=your_Associates_ID*


----------



## Mista T

IDriveGNV said:


> I may have spoken too soon. Looking at the Amazon page on my computer where I can zoom the image, I see this product has the ammonium chloride active ingredient. Apologies


Don't see too many people apologizing on this site, kudos


----------



## IDriveGNV

Mista T said:


> Don't see too many people apologizing on this site, kudos


It didn't hurt much. You just have to do it quickly, like ripping off a Band-Aid.


----------



## Benjamin M

IDriveGNV said:


> I may have spoken too soon. Looking at the Amazon page on my computer where I can zoom the image, I see this product has the ammonium chloride active ingredient. Apologies. I hope you're staying safe.
> 
> I wouldn't personally trust only using wet wipes. As you can see in the link I provided, the surface must remain wet for a full 2 minutes to have a good kill rate against SARS. I don't think a wet wipe can provide that. I've been using liquid Lysol, the correct "Brand II" variety, and I slather that on heavily to get the required 2 minute soak time.
> 
> Edit: Full disclosure, an Amazon affiliate link looks like this, just like yours. *http://www.amazon. com/dp/ASIN/?tag=your_Associates_ID*


Yeah, no affiliate here.

Works for the hospitals and EMS providers, works for us too.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Karen Stein said:


> A follow-up news report asserts Uber has frozen 240 user accounts after the user rode in cars that had transported a possible flu victim.
> 
> So I need to ask: is there any effective way for me to sanitize my car between trips?


How would Uber know who has flu? Who is giving them confidential HIPAA protected health information?



dlearl476 said:


> Yo, Einstein, could you please explain to the class how you keep U/L in the dark about who you drove when it was U/L that assigned you the rides.
> 
> I guess you've never had a healthcare scare i.e. exposure to TB, HepA, etc. Almost the first thing that happens is that the person who presents is questioned about who, what, where in the last X time period. Everyone you've come in contact with is notified. I'm sure these drivers were deactivated because the patient said "I took an Uber home from the airport" and the health care professionals notified U/L, who looked up the infected person's acct and deactivated the drivers. Hopefully, they were notified to get checked as well.
> 
> 
> Not to doubt the veracity, but that screenshot has all the earmarks of fake news clickbait. I'd stick with AP, Reuters, CDC, and the John Hopkins interactive map.
> 
> 
> Oxford comma. Look it up


Health care professionals can't just get on the phone and call anybody they want. Its just not that simple.



Cdub2k said:


> I've heard of that stat
> 
> I have another for you
> 
> According to THESE STATISTICS
> You are more likely to die by the hands of a sober driver than a drunk driver.


Yes, but since the vast majority of people are NOT drunk the small percentage who are are causing a disproportionate percentage of deaths.

Also, that is LEGALLY drunk. Any amount of alcohol will impair your abilities to some extent, but those folks are counted as not drunk, even if they're barely below the legal limit.


----------



## Jon Stoppable

Fuzzyelvis said:


> How would Uber know who has flu? Who is giving them confidential HIPAA protected health information?


CDC can probably do whatever they like.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink

Timbrr said:


> Serious question... Are you all really that worried about it? Considering that so far this season an estimated 15,000,000 people in the US have been infected by the flu with 8,200 dying from it, why are we focusing so much on a virus that has been contracted by like 5 people in this country?


Let's do the math first. 
8,200 dead of estimated 15,000,000ish infected. 
That is 0.05% mortality. 
1,000+ reported dead on just under 50,000 infected. 
Or just about 2%.

Notice a difference?

Extrapolate out a 2% mortality on the same 15,000,000 of the flu. 
That would be 300,000 dead. 
The numbers are staying on the 2%pretty solid. 
Now, I don't know about you but... That is pretty much a big deal.


----------



## Mtbsrfun

Nate5Star said:


> Not to go too far off subject (what a crock) but 80% of gun deaths are suicides. No one ever reports that.
> 
> As for coronovirus, I'll worry when it gets worse near me.


Uh I don't believe that statistic for a second. More like 80% of suicides are gun deaths.


----------



## Jon Stoppable

Mtbsrfun said:


> Uh I don't believe that statistic for a second. More like 80% of suicides are gun deaths.


Both are close; about 60% of gun deaths are suicides; about 50% of suicides are via gun. I think another few % of gun deaths are accidental, but I can't find that stat quickly:

https://www.nytimes.com/2018/12/18/us/gun-deaths.html
https://www.nimh.nih.gov/health/statistics/suicide.shtml


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink

Bonmot said:


> Remember SARS? Another coronavirus that hit in 2002. Everybody freaked. Barely 8,000 cases (worldwide) and less than 10% mortality and it was completely gone by 2004.
> Don't freak. The same precautions that help prevent the flu and common cold from spreading works for these coronaviruses. Wash hands as needed and if you're sick stay the eff home (or at least the eff out of my car).


You think 10% or less mortality is okay? 
The flu kills apprx 0.05%
If the flu was 10% it would kill 1.9million people on average a year. At 5% it is 950,000 people.

If this coronavirus is even half as contagious as the regular flu (avrg is 19million people catch the flu per year) that would be 9.5million infected and 2% mortality gives you 190,000 dead.

Just saying. This disease could, if not contained properly, could be quite serious.


----------



## Karen Stein

Fuzzyelvis said:


> How would Uber know who has flu? Who is giving them confidential HIPAA protected health information?
> 
> 
> 
> Please engage brain before trying to be the smartest one in the room.
> 
> I referred to news reports. No doubt the reports were incomplete. They're not going to print every detail.
> 
> i stated the reports came out of Mexico. For what it's worth, the American HIPA law has no effect there.
> 
> if I had to guess, at some point Mexican authorities contacted Uber and asked for the suspensions. I suspect those affected have also been ordered to report for testing. That's how quarantines work.
Click to expand...


----------



## Mtbsrfun

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> You think 10% or less mortality is okay?
> The flu kills apprx 0.05%
> If the flu was 10% it would kill 1.9million people on average a year. At 5% it is 950,000 people.
> 
> If this coronavirus is even half as contagious as the regular flu (avrg is 19million people catch the flu per year) that would be 9.5million infected and 2% mortality gives you 190,000 dead.
> 
> Just saying. This disease could, if not contained properly, could be quite serious.


Wuhan is actually more contagious than the flu ; 1.8<2.0 For every one person they infect two.


----------



## Christinebitg

Jon Stoppable said:


> CDC can probably do whatever they like.


Yeah sure. Like they just have people sitting around, trying to figure out who the Uber driver was for some person who might have been infected, but who didn't actually get diagnosed as being infected by a health care professional.

So let's say you call them up. You tell them that you're an Uber driver, and that one of your riders was coughing and said they feel like they might be getting sick. Do you think they're going to send the freaking FBI out to interview you, on the chance that maybe, just maybe you caught something from someone you don't even know?


----------



## Tony belleville

Yeah, I will drop people off at the airport but will not take someone away from airport!!


----------



## tohunt4me

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> You think 10% or less mortality is okay?
> The flu kills apprx 0.05%
> If the flu was 10% it would kill 1.9million people on average a year. At 5% it is 950,000 people.
> 
> If this coronavirus is even half as contagious as the regular flu (avrg is 19million people catch the flu per year) that would be 9.5million infected and 2% mortality gives you 190,000 dead.
> 
> Just saying. This disease could, if not contained properly, could be quite serious.


They claim it is " Here To Stay".

It will come back every year.
Like the flu.
And Mutate.


----------



## Negg

Lmao 15 mil. Fuzzy math at its best


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink

tohunt4me said:


> They claim it is " Here To Stay".
> 
> It will come back every year.
> Like the flu.
> And Mutate.


Which will suck if it remains 2% fatal and mutates to air borne... But.. The latter is unlikely.


----------



## tohunt4me

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> Which will suck if it remains 2% fatal and mutates to air borne... But.. The latter is unlikely.


THEY CLAIM PLUMBING IS SPREADING IT

THE CRUISE SHIP WITH NOW 135 VICTIMS MAY BE A PROVING GROUND.



tohunt4me said:


> THEY CLAIM PLUMBING IS SPREADING IT
> 
> THE CRUISE SHIP WITH NOW 135 VICTIMS MAY BE A PROVING GROUND.


Oops !
175 NOW INFECTED ON SHIP !
( ANYONE FEEL LIKE TAKING A CRUISE ON THIS SHIP IN A FEW MONTHS !?!?)

INCLUDING THE QUARRANTINE OFFICER !!!

Evacuate the ship.
Take it out to Marianas Trench & SINK IT !


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink

tohunt4me said:


> THEY CLAIM PLUMBING IS SPREADING IT
> 
> THE CRUISE SHIP WITH NOW 135 VICTIMS MAY BE A PROVING GROUND.
> 
> 
> Oops !
> 175 NOW INFECTED ON SHIP !
> ( ANYONE FEEL LIKE TAKING A CRUISE ON THIS SHIP IN A FEW MONTHS !?!?)
> 
> INCLUDING THE QUARRANTINE OFFICER !!!
> 
> Evacuate the ship.
> Take it out to Marianas Trench & SINK IT !


Much more likely it was contact contagion given that they believe there is a minimum of 25hrs before symptoms but after the person becomes contagious. 
So those getting sick now already were, most likely, infected.

We still don't even have the incubation period locked down last I checked.


----------



## Tony73

The Corona Virus is killing approximately 200+ people a day. It’s estimated it will take upwards of a year for a stable vaccine. Meanwhile doctors in Indonesia have been treating patients with flu and hiv meds. According to them it seems to work.

This could be very well the next bubonic plague. Stay safe!

Also, the app appears to know if you’re infected. You get quarantined by the algorithm. How does it know!? IDK! Think it was in Chicago or somewhere west. Check the news!


----------



## IDriveGNV

The government of China is revising the method they use to classify pneumonia or death as whether it was caused directly by CoViD-19. They were fudging it before in the Hubei Province, and for some reason decided to include more cases as being caused by the virus. The number will now include diagnosed cases that were not confirmed by laboratory testing. So all the numbers will jump drastically--the suspected cases, confirmed cases and reported deaths. That will screw up everybody's fancy graphs.


----------



## melusine3

tohunt4me said:


> 600 hundred have Died.
> 1200 have been " CURED".
> 
> 32,000 Have the Virus.
> 
> Let us HOPE that 1 in 3 of them do not die also.
> 
> ( Russian Roulette only Kills 1 of 6)
> 
> China built 2 hospitals in 7 days each.
> 
> They are now using Convention Centers as hospitals !
> 
> What happens when resources are Consumed ?
> 
> Think the Survival Rate will improve ???


Now, an Uber driver has driven a female passenger to the hospital, where she exposed many other people as well. All Uber said was that they temporarily deactivated that poor driver. THIS is why you don't drive rideshare.



IDriveGNV said:


> I may have spoken too soon. Looking at the Amazon page on my computer where I can zoom the image, I see this product has the ammonium chloride active ingredient. Apologies. I hope you're staying safe.
> 
> I wouldn't personally trust only using wet wipes. As you can see in the link I provided, the surface must remain wet for a full 2 minutes to have a good kill rate against SARS. I don't think a wet wipe can provide that. I've been using liquid Lysol, the correct "Brand II" variety, and I slather that on heavily to get the required 2 minute soak time.
> 
> Edit: Full disclosure, an Amazon affiliate link looks like this, just like yours. *http://www.amazon. com/dp/ASIN/?tag=your_Associates_ID*


Still not enough.


----------



## tohunt4me

melusine3 said:


> Now, an Uber driver has driven a female passenger to the hospital, where she exposed many other people as well. All Uber said was that they temporarily deactivated that poor driver. THIS is why you don't drive rideshare.
> 
> 
> Still not enough.


Uber would have deactivated him for refusing also !

Ubers only " solutiin" for Anything !
DEACTIVATION !

UBER IS NOT DEALING WITH ITS RESOURCES !


----------



## melusine3

Jon Stoppable said:


> Both are close; about 60% of gun deaths are suicides; about 50% of suicides are via gun. I think another few % of gun deaths are accidental, but I can't find that stat quickly:
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2018/12/18/us/gun-deaths.html
> https://www.nimh.nih.gov/health/statistics/suicide.shtml


http://jpfo.org/articles-assd03/gun-stats-perspective.htm


tohunt4me said:


> Uber would have deactivated him for refusing also !
> 
> Ubers only " solutiin" for Anything !
> DEACTIVATION !
> 
> UBER IS NOT DEALING WITH ITS RESOURCES !


Please tell me you're still not driving!???!


----------



## IDriveGNV

I'm finding my comfort zone, the middle ground between full hazmat suit and no protection.

I don't wear a procedure mask all the time, but if a passenger sneezes or coughs I put it on quickly.

I have the car back windows and sunroof cracked, so there is a constant exchange of air without any strong gusts to get respiratory droplets into my eyes.

Next I'll be looking for a somewhat stylish pair of over-the-glasses wraparound eye protection, something that doesn't look like I'm in a contagion movie.

After any display of illness, I usually stop and log off for a few minutes to again disinfect the car handles, buckles and anywhere they may have contaminated.

Lately I'm leaning away from the nighttime college crowd, especially the ones who like to pack sardine-like into the nightclubs. They will be incapable of changing their risky behavior in time to prevent infection. Students at the university here will probably be the first to get infected, and then spread it. There are plenty of calls from individuals with a more solitary lifestyle. Rideshare is not dead, yet.


----------



## Christinebitg

IDriveGNV said:


> After any display of illness, I usually stop and log off for a few minutes to again disinfect the car handles, buckles and anywhere they may have contaminated.


I'm not an expert. But wouldn't handling that stuff put you at more risk, instead of just avoiding touching that?


----------



## Daisey77

Coronavirus not Flu

https://nypost.com/2020/02/04/uber-...er-coronavirus-patient-takes-rides-in-mexico/


----------



## IDriveGNV

Christinebitg said:


> I'm not an expert. But wouldn't handling that stuff put you at more risk, instead of just avoiding touching that?


I put on some thick rubber gloves, and use a microfiber cloth with a generous amount of Lysol Brand II. Avoiding touching it will not make it go away. They've just discovered that CoVid-19 can survive on smooth surfaces for up to 9 days.


----------



## Christinebitg

IDriveGNV said:


> They've just discovered that CoVid-19 can survive on smooth surfaces for up to 9 days.


Source for that info = ??


----------



## IDriveGNV

Source:

*Scientists Discover Coronavirus Has An Incubation Period Of Up To 24 Days And Can Survive For 9 Days On A Smooth Surface*

http://themostimportantnews.com/arc...nd-can-survive-for-9-days-on-a-smooth-surface


----------



## Christinebitg

That's honestly not a source that I consider credible.

In fact, it's just this side of being a tabloid.


----------



## IDriveGNV

*Coronaviruses can remain on surfaces for up to 9 days, study finds*

https://www.beckershospitalreview.c...on-surfaces-for-up-to-9-days-study-finds.html
Here's the original source

https://www.journalofhospitalinfection.com/article/S0195-6701(20)30046-3/fulltext


----------



## goneubering

Tonight I heard that cruise ship in Japan has a bunch more cases.


----------



## Daisey77

goneubering said:


> Tonight I heard that cruise ship in Japan has a bunch more cases. :frown:


Well Good news is it's in Japan and even better news is, They are already pretty much quarantined. Hopefully they just keep them on the ship. It would be pointless to Allow the ship to dock just to transport every single passenger to a designated quarantine facility. That only risks infecting more people.


----------



## goneubering

Daisey77 said:


> Well Good news is it's in Japan and even better news is, They are already pretty much quarantined. Hopefully they just keep them on the ship. It would be pointless to Allow the ship to dock just to transport every single passenger to a designated quarantine facility. That only risks infecting more people.


The report I heard said the ONLY way to get off that ship is to catch the virus. That's when the authorities take you away for treatment. What a nightmare cruise.


----------



## Daisey77

goneubering said:


> The report I heard said the ONLY way to get off that ship is to catch the virus. That's when the authorities take you away for treatment. What a nightmare cruise.


I say Everyone with coronavirus goes on a ship and we put them out in the middle of the ocean. That's the only way to protect everyone.&#129335;&#127996;


----------



## tohunt4me

Daisey77 said:


> I say Everyone with coronavirus goes on a ship and we put them out in the middle of the ocean. That's the only way to protect everyone.&#129335;&#127996;


What 
If
They are the only ones
Who
SURVIVE !


----------



## DriveLV

tohunt4me said:


> What
> If
> They are the only ones
> Who
> SURVIVE !


Like a modern day Noah's Ark type situation?

If the remaining civilization is made up from the cruise ship, then at least the new population will all know how to make towel animals, play bingo, and sing karaoke.


----------



## Daisey77

tohunt4me said:


> What
> If
> They are the only ones
> Who
> SURVIVE !


&#128517;&#128517; At least we will die coronavirus free.
#wesurvivedcoronavirus2020#





DriveLV said:


> Like a modern day Noah's Ark type situation?
> 
> If the remaining civilization is made up from the cruise ship, then at least the new population will all know how to make towel animals, play bingo, and sing karaoke.


 Noah's Ark origami Style?


----------



## Christinebitg

IDriveGNV said:


> Here's the original source


Thank you, that's an excellent article!

It also suggests that 70% isopropyl alcohol may be our best friend. So I'd say ditch the Lysol spray in favor of a bottle of rubbing alcohol.


----------



## simont23

losiglow said:


> One silver lining of the coronavirus is the drop in oil prices, largely due to decreased travel. That means gas prices falling :biggrin:
> 
> View attachment 412124


Only thing manufactured in China that has lasted more than a month!



Christinebitg said:


> Thank you, that's an excellent article!
> 
> It also suggests that 70% isopropyl alcohol may be our best friend. So I'd say ditch the Lysol spray in favor of a bottle of rubbing alcohol.


Ethanol is the way to go. A dose every half hour and you don't even care about any ****ing virus, let alone Corona. But how do they get it into the beer bottles?


----------



## ThisGuyGotBalls

I'm more worried about the flu. You pick up more people with the flu than CoronaVirus


----------



## IDriveGNV

You'll have no way of knowing whether they have the flu or CoViD-19, because they will look healthy.

I think it's best to prepare for both.

My current strategy is to keep windows slightly cracked and procedure mask around my neck until any sneeze or cough. I keep it below my chin to greet the pax, then pull it up quickly when needed.


----------



## producemanjames

I ain't worried.


----------



## tohunt4me

Christinebitg said:


> Thank you, that's an excellent article!
> 
> It also suggests that 70% isopropyl alcohol may be our best friend. So I'd say ditch the Lysol spray in favor of a bottle of rubbing alcohol.


Then pax will accuse you of drinking Rubbing Alcohol !


----------



## Las Vegas Dude

I read a story where a guy with Coronavirus was looking for a girl with Lyme Disease.


----------



## DriveLV

Las Vegas Dude said:


> I read a story where a guy with Coronavirus was looking for a girl with Lyme Disease.


When she turned him down he was pretty salty about it.

Happy National Margarita Day!


----------



## Omega 3

Drivers don't seem to be taking this as serious as they should...


----------



## MiamiUberGuy5

Meanwhile in China:


----------



## tohunt4me

Omega 3 said:


> Drivers don't seem to be taking this as serious as they should...














Omega 3 said:


> Drivers don't seem to be taking this as serious as they should...


----------



## Omega 3

https://www.nbcnews.com/health/heal...pare-coronavirus-spread-u-s-cdc-says-n1142556


----------



## swathdiver

The media is hyping this up big time and as usual, not telling the truth. It's not an Epidemic nor a Pandemic. The mortality rate is 3%, big deal; unless you're one of the three percent who are probably the weak and infirm.


----------



## tohunt4me

swathdiver said:


> The media is hyping this up big time and as usual, not telling the truth. It's not an Epidemic nor a Pandemic. The mortality rate is 3%, big deal; unless you're one of the three percent who are probably the weak and infirm.


Until American cities become Quarrantined . . .


----------



## swathdiver

tohunt4me said:


> Until American cities become Quarrantined . . .


Never happen. Fourteen people in the United States have it. Twelve came from China and two caught it from that group. Colds spread faster than that in our cars or a school.


----------



## tohunt4me

swathdiver said:


> Never happen. Fourteen people in the United States have it. Twelve came from China and two caught it from that group. Colds spread faster than that in our cars or a school.


53 have it now.


----------



## ntcindetroit

swathdiver said:


> Never happen. Fourteen people in the United States have it. Twelve came from China and two caught it from that group. Colds spread faster than that in our cars or a school.


How many American are infected the (deadly or not) virus outside the US territories? No one knows for sure until history is made.


----------



## Cvillegordo

Ok, at this point I am wondering how much longer anyone will continue to allow Asians wearing masks into their cars. Very common in any flu season.


----------



## ntcindetroit

Cvillegordo said:


> Ok, at this point I am wondering how much longer anyone will continue to allow Asians wearing masks into their cars. Very common in any flu season.


We'll tip you with masks if there's scarcity of the supply. What Asians? The ones with virus or the ones with Antigen?


----------



## melusine3

IDriveGNV said:


> *Coronaviruses can remain on surfaces for up to 9 days, study finds*
> 
> https://www.beckershospitalreview.c...on-surfaces-for-up-to-9-days-study-finds.html
> Here's the original source
> 
> https://www.journalofhospitalinfection.com/article/S0195-6701(20)30046-3/fulltext


Jesus! She's in denial, why bother?


----------



## mbd

Expect a school closing 🤭
you will see reporters asking mommies about the safety 😉🦠
small kid in mommies arms and looking at the camera


----------



## losiglow

Just a natural evolutionary process whereby the weakest members of the species are eliminated. 🤷‍♂️ 

Just kidding, that's heartless. But.....it's mostly the weak and vulnerable that have died from COVID-19


----------



## Omega 3

losiglow said:


> Just a natural evolutionary process whereby the weakest members of the species are eliminated. &#129335;‍♂
> 
> Just kidding, that's heartless. But.....it's mostly the weak and vulnerable that have died from COVID-19


Wow you empathy is just warm and fuzzy heart warming.

https://corona.help/


----------



## RadarRider

We drivers should have good immune systems based on all the crap we come into contact with. Tempered by exposure.
Hell, some uber drivers are so toxic, they would probably kill the virus through radiant toxicity.

Me, I wear a mask if the pax has too much perfume or fragrant chemicals on them. I cannot breath. Only in extreme cases.
Would not want to wear a mask all the time.

I have only had to tell two people to cover their mouths when the cough or sneeze... They were... disgusting ******s.

A sneeze in the windshield will colonize and grow... and even start to smell if left unchecked. Clean that mess!


----------



## got a p

IR12 said:


> What are the chances numbers are higher than being reported?


i'm never an absolutist but i'm gonna go with 100%. ah the irony..


----------



## tohunt4me

Images of " Tattoo" from Fantasy Island hopping up & Down . . . " ze Plague ! Ze Plague Boss " !

Possibly on a " Corinthean Leather" couch . . .

( not going make the " meme")


----------



## goneubering

Timbrr said:


> Serious question... Are you all really that worried about it? Considering that so far this season an estimated 15,000,000 people in the US have been infected by the flu with 8,200 dying from it, why are we focusing so much on a virus that has been contracted by like 5 people in this country?


If you're over 80 you should worry.

https://www.marketwatch.com/story/c...tients-fare-much-worse-than-others-2020-02-26


----------



## tohunt4me

goneubering said:


> If you're over 80 you should worry.
> 
> https://www.marketwatch.com/story/c...tients-fare-much-worse-than-others-2020-02-26


It affects Males to a Ratio of 2/1 over females.

It settles in the groin area of males.

They believe it may cause sterility in males.

So 
Even if you Survive it.
Your offspring may not.

They may never be.


----------



## Mash Ghasem

Coronavirus haircut. 




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1519233071576402


----------



## Buck-a-mile

First case in the U.S. where the patient didn't travel, and was not exposed to a known carrier.

It's in the wild now.


----------



## MHR

https://nypost.com/2020/02/27/woman...navirus-tests-positive-for-it-again-in-japan/


----------



## Buck-a-mile

MHR said:


> https://nypost.com/2020/02/27/woman...navirus-tests-positive-for-it-again-in-japan/


No test is 100% accurate in healthcare.

It's getting interesting.



Timbrr said:


> Serious question... Are you all really that worried about it? Considering that so far this season an estimated 15,000,000 people in the US have been infected by the flu with 8,200 dying from it, why are we focusing so much on a virus that has been contracted by like 5 people in this country?


Now that's it in the wild in the U.S.
Yeah I'm a bit concerned.

I am more concerned about the flu.
Best practice for both, wash your hands frequently. Don't touch your face.


----------



## tohunt4me

Buck-a-mile said:


> First case in the U.S. where the patient didn't travel, and was not exposed to a known carrier.
> 
> It's in the wild now.


Probably got shipped by AMAZON.



MHR said:


> https://nypost.com/2020/02/27/woman...navirus-tests-positive-for-it-again-in-japan/


YUP THEY ARE REINFECTING !

THIS STUFF DOESNT GET " CURED" !

Can you just IMAGINE THE INFECTIONS UBER POOL COULD CAUSE !!!!


----------



## Poo

Timbrr said:


> Serious question... Are you all really that worried about it? Considering that so far this season an estimated 15,000,000 people in the US have been infected by the flu with 8,200 dying from it, why are we focusing so much on a virus that has been contracted by like 5 people in this country?


I'm very worried as I get trifling passengers of a certain ethnic group who always seem to cough without covering their mouth! I ask them if they need a napkin so that they can cover their mouth. Hopefully with my question to them they get the hint to cover your mf mouth. If they continue to cough without covering I will cancel the ride and put their [email protected]@ out. I had 3 Asian ppl walk up to my car with suitcases from traveling coughing without covering their mouth as if they where dying. I quickly pulled off ✌&#127996;


----------



## ThisGuyGotBalls

Why worried about that when you have to worried about the flu? You get sick from a common flu than corona. So far flu can also killed people too. If you worried about some virus then you should worried about everything that is going on in our country.


----------



## Jbee73

Timbrr said:


> Serious question... Are you all really that worried about it? Considering that so far this season an estimated 15,000,000 people in the US have been infected by the flu with 8,200 dying from it, why are we focusing so much on a virus that has been contracted by like 5 people in this country?


Not worried about a sun virus. I'm good carry on..


----------



## Jesse H

CDC estimates that so far this season there have been at least 29 million flu illnesses, 280,000 hospitalizations and 16,000 deaths from flu. And half of people don't even get the Flu vaccine. Maybe peple being scared and taking precautions can save more lives from Flu than those lost due the Covid-19


----------



## Daisey77

When they come out with a vaccine, I wonder how many anti-vaxxers will suddenly become Pro vaccine😅


----------



## rollroll

https://bnonews.com/index.php/2020/02/the-latest-coronavirus-cases/
I am pessimistic. If no cure will be developed soon enough we will have 3 options - stay home, get into hospital or drive like that chinese uber driver. Neither option is to my liking.


----------



## goneubering

MHR said:


> https://nypost.com/2020/02/27/woman...navirus-tests-positive-for-it-again-in-japan/


This is bad.


----------



## Omega 3

Uber and Lyft has not said anything to it's drivers about Coronavirus. Why!?

I would avoid Airport rides at least.

https://corona.help/


----------



## Buck-a-mile

It's dead in my market.
I'm not planning to drive until tourist season.

I'll get a chance to see what happens next.

Joke the cruise ship terminal and the airport until we know what's going on.


----------



## goneubering

Omega 3 said:


> Uber and Lyft has not said anything to it's drivers about Coronavirus. Why!?
> 
> I would avoid Airport rides at least.
> 
> https://corona.help/


They both should be trying to help drivers work through this. I've heard nothing from Uber.


----------



## Buck-a-mile

goneubering said:


> They both should be trying to help drivers work through this. I've heard nothing from Uber. :frown:


We are disposable to Uber.

2nd "in the wild" case in the Bay Area.
Shit-o-dear.


----------



## Daisey77

Perfect timing to test out that new ab5 bill


----------



## goneubering

Daisey77 said:


> Perfect timing to test out that new ab5 bill


In what way?


----------



## tohunt4me

goneubering said:


> This is bad.


Yes it is.
Even worse.
There are many.



goneubering said:


> In what way?


Workmans Comp

Work Related Illness.


----------



## Daisey77

https://www.9news.com/mobile/articl...house/73-e133770d-f2f3-449a-b30d-c396de7813ed


----------



## Omega 3




----------



## everythingsuber

Daisey77 said:


> When they come out with a vaccine, I wonder how many anti-vaxxers will suddenly become Pro vaccine&#128517;


They've certainly shut up in California since the outbreak.



Daisey77 said:


> https://www.9news.com/mobile/articl...house/73-e133770d-f2f3-449a-b30d-c396de7813ed


A large number of drivers particularly full time drivers would have underlying health conditions Type 2 diabetes, heart disease obesity etc. A large number would not even know they have these issues.


----------



## observer

https://www.cnbc.com/amp/2020/02/28...ositive-for-the-coronavirus-who-confirms.html


----------



## tohunt4me

observer said:


> https://www.cnbc.com/amp/2020/02/28...ositive-for-the-coronavirus-who-confirms.html


oh Lord !
Now the Dogs Too !

( who the Hell Decided to burn a test kit on a Dog !?!?
People are having trouble getting Test Kits ! What the HELL is W.H.O. UP TO !!!???
NICE USE OF RESOURCES GUYS )


----------



## observer

tohunt4me said:


> oh Lord !
> Now the Dogs Too !
> 
> ( who the Hell Decided to burn a test kit on a Dog !?!?
> People are having trouble getting Test Kits ! What the HELL is W.H.O. UP TO !!!???
> NICE USE OF RESOURCES GUYS )


I thought the cats with face masks were just a joke.


----------



## tohunt4me

observer said:


> I thought the cats with face masks were just a joke.


Not Anymore . . .

You know
I just Realized
Now you can catch Wuhan Flu from SERVICE DOGS TOO !


----------



## Omega 3

Did they mean dogs the animal, how hot dogs you buy at a baseball game?


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa

All of a sudden my market seems to have picked up quite a bit. I don't know if people are just scaredy cats and not working or what changed. I was preparing for a big downturn but I'm happily surprised.

If Coronavirus made my market better I love it. Are there any Uber drivers in Africa that can send me some Ebola spores?


----------



## freddieman

Probably bus riders.... not wanting to ride with pack of people. Would rather take a chance with single driver


----------



## Omega 3

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...-headquarters-tests-positive-coronavirus.html


----------



## jojomo

Everybody should be worried about it and start washing your hands as much as possible.


----------



## Omega 3




----------



## Poo

Omega 3 said:


> Uber and Lyft has not said anything to it's drivers about Coronavirus. Why!?
> 
> I would avoid Airport rides at least.
> 
> https://corona.help/


I received an email from them on this virus a few days ago


----------



## Omega 3

Was that the email that said wash your hands and cover cough? Thank god Uber cares so much about our welfare.


----------



## mbd

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> All of a sudden my market seems to have picked up quite a bit. I don't know if people are just scaredy cats and not working or what changed. I was preparing for a big downturn but I'm happily surprised.
> 
> If Coronavirus made my market better I love it. Are there any Uber drivers in Africa that can send me some Ebola spores?


Less drivers


----------



## observer

I don't know if others are aware but shipping containers from China normally take 40-60 days to arrive.










Recent pic from one of the Long Beach docks.

This could be an economic catastrophe.

OTOH do we actually need that much junk from China?


----------



## Daisey77

Omega 3 said:


> Was that the email that said wash your hands and cover cough? Thank god Uber cares so much about our welfare.


S*** cuz rental cars are cleaner? Half of the ones they send out on the roads don't have working brake lights or tail lights. I highly doubt they're disinfecting the insides of every car rental as they get returned. Especially because if they were oh, there's a genuine fear and the employees would be too scared of actually Contracting at themselves. Therefore even if they say they are, they're not



observer said:


> I don't know if others are aware but shipping containers from China normally take 40-60 days to arrive.
> 
> View attachment 424820
> 
> 
> Recent pic from one of the Long Beach docks.
> 
> This could be an economic catastrophe.
> 
> OTOH do we actually need that much junk from China?


Ummmm yes! Do you know how much stuff I buy from China on eBay?

Unfortunately, us Contracting the coronavirus is the least of our worries. We had a convention with 10,000 attendees cancel at the last minute on Sunday because of Coronavirus.Hundreds of people were already here and had to turn around and fly back home. The restaurants and bars around the convention center staff people according to the convention center schedule. all of the hotels that turned down customers because they were "full" , are now sitting empty. 10000 people needed rides from the airport to the hotels and back to the airport, that's money from potentially 20,000 rides taken out of our pockets. There's not one case in Denver yet and it's already affecting us in such a manner


----------



## observer

Daisey77 said:


> S*** cuz rental cars are cleaner? Half of the ones they send out on the roads don't have working brake lights or tail lights. I highly doubt they're disinfecting the insides of every car rental as they get returned. Especially because if they were oh, there's a genuine fear and the employees would be too scared of actually Contracting at themselves. Therefore even if they say they are, they're not
> 
> 
> Ummmm yes! Do you know how much stuff I buy from China on eBay?
> 
> Unfortunately, us Contracting the coronavirus is the least of our worries. We had a convention with 10,000 attendees cancel at the last minute on Sunday because of Coronavirus.Hundreds of people were already here and had to turn around and fly back home. The restaurants and bars around the convention center staff people according to the convention center schedule. all of the hotels that turned down customers because they were "full" , are now sitting empty. 10000 people needed rides from the airport to the hotels and back to the airport, that's money from potentially 20,000 rides taken out of our pockets. There's not one case in Denver yet and it's already affecting us in such a manner


Same here, we had a 25+ year convention canceled at the last minute.

Port traffic normally dies down around this time anyway because of China shutting down for its New Year celebration but I keep hearing it's worse this year.


----------



## NauticalWheeler

mbd said:


> Less drivers


*FEWER drivers* lol

For reals, though, @mbd , are you everywhere in these forums?


----------



## Omega 3




----------



## 1.5xorbust

Pax have to get from A to B. Drivers don’t.


----------



## DasÜberMama

This may or may not be serious... &#129323;


----------



## simont23

Coronavirus is not Uber's problem. All people contacting business people run infection risks every hour of every day. The weak will die, the strong will survive. Darwin's theory being played out extremely accurately.


----------



## mbd

DasÜberMama said:


> View attachment 424893
> 
> This may or may not be serious... &#129323;







Church going this Sunday will be interesting.&#128521;



mbd said:


> Church going this Sunday will be interesting.&#128521;


First person sneezing, and you will have a mass evacuation from the Church &#128513;
People will show up 5 minutes before the service is over.


----------



## 1.5xorbust

Better safe than sorry. You’re definitely going to be within six feet of all your pax.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

You can get forty bananas for the Purell, here. The Clorox wipes will fetch fifty or better.

Some Rocket Scientist might buy the masks, although most Public Health Departments will tell you that they are ineffective.


----------



## Steven Ambrose

DasÜberMama said:


> View attachment 424893
> 
> This may or may not be serious... &#129323;


None of that shit works against Coronavirus.


----------



## tohunt4me

simont23 said:


> Coronavirus is not Uber's problem. All people contacting business people run infection risks every hour of every day. The weak will die, the strong will survive. Darwin's theory being played out extremely accurately.


I GUESS UBER IS TOAST THEN

TOO WEAK TO PROFIT.

EVER !


----------



## DasÜberMama

I had a pax the other night with plans to travel to France. Two stops had him looking for masks and sanitizer for the flight, and neither location had them. I told him if he was concerned, coffee filters would do the trick.

I feel that regular handwashing is more effective than hand sanitizer. Working in healthcare for 35+ years - sanitizer is a quick fix, but prolonged/excessive use is not great for your skin.

The price gouging on Amazon for these items is ridiculous! Has anyone else checked it out for shitsngiggles??


----------



## doyousensehumor

DasÜberMama said:


> The price gouging on Amazon for these items is ridiculous! Has anyone else checked it out for shitsngiggles??


1st result on Amazon 








I really dropped the ball on that one 
Should have bought a cargo box full of that shit
The profit margin on that is fantastic &#128079; &#129315;


----------



## DasÜberMama




----------



## observer

https://www-dailybreeze-com.cdn.amp...kes-la-long-beach-port-jobs-and-cargo-numbers


----------



## holymoly

Timbrr said:


> Serious question... Are you all really that worried about it? Considering that so far this season an estimated 15,000,000 people in the US have been infected by the flu with 8,200 dying from it, why are we focusing so much on a virus that has been contracted by like 5 people in this country?


probably because there is still no cure for the corona virus but there are flu shots.


----------



## doyousensehumor

observer said:


> https://www-dailybreeze-com.cdn.amp...kes-la-long-beach-port-jobs-and-cargo-numbers


C19 will effect us economically.


----------



## observer

doyousensehumor said:


> C19 will effect us economically.


Even if the Coronavirus magically disappeared today it could take months for factories to get supplies going again to restart production. Then it takes 40-60 days to ship.

A lot of Christmas stuff arrives during the summer. This may truly be the year without Christmas.


----------



## yankdog




----------



## Shaf9

Drinking a corona right now. Anyone stop driving due to corona virus fears? Planning to work from home until the new cases slow down.


----------



## UbaBrah

We need more of these topics, 5 a day is not nearly enough to keep me hooked on UP.


----------



## Chorch

Shaf9 said:


> Drinking a corona right now. Anyone stop driving due to corona virus fears? Planning to work from home until the new cases slow down.


Good.
More pings for the non paranoid!


----------



## sd1303

Shaf9 said:


> Drinking a corona right now. Anyone stop driving due to corona virus fears? Planning to work from home until the new cases slow down.


I see what you did there.


----------



## Mash Ghasem

https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...ployees-work-from-home-coronavirus-washington
*Amazon, Microsoft and Facebook advise employees to work from home*
Announcements made following coronavirus guidance from Washington state officials instructing workplaces to allow employees to work remotely


----------



## Invisible

Shaf9 said:


> Drinking a corona right now. Anyone stop driving due to corona virus fears? Planning to work from home until the new cases slow down.


Nice pun of the word "cases". While I can't stand that beer, I'm all for those chilling and having a beer.



UbaBrah said:


> We need more of these topics, 5 a day is not nearly enough to keep me hooked on UP.


I'm thinking they need to create s sub forum for all these virus threads It's worse than the no tipping threads.


----------



## Mkang14

I need them to hurry up and say school is closed due to virus because I'm taking them out anyways. 

I can sense the wfh is coming any day now. Major companies around us are already WFH until further noticed.


----------



## Rakos

This is just a scare...

Wait until the sequel this fall...8>O

Coming to an Uber near you...

The rich giving to the poor...8>O

Flyingback from skiing in the Alps...8>O

Boy humans are vulgar at times...

Especially when they are priveledged...

Rakos


----------



## Omega 3

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/science...ace-home-working-amid-coronavirus-crisis.html


----------



## Buck-a-mile

Another Uber Driver said:


> You can get forty bananas for the Purell, here. The Clorox wipes will fetch fifty or better.
> 
> Some Rocket Scientist might buy the masks, although most Public Health Departments will tell you that they are ineffective.


Oh hell, the dollar store is fully stocked as of today. 
Panicked rich people go to Costco, not Dollar Tree.


----------



## t18c97

The SXSW fest in Austin, which usually pulls in about 70K of visitors has been cancelled due to the virus.


----------



## Buck-a-mile

t18c97 said:


> The SXSW fest in Austin, which usually pulls in about 70K of visitors has been cancelled due to the virus.


Yep. Just watching the news. 
I'm expecting more.

My sister works for a large bus company that does a lot of tours.
19 CXL trips in the last week.
Big $$ loss.

Would you get on a tour bus now?
Me neither.


----------



## Buck-a-mile

"Anyone that needs a test, the tests are there. The tests are perfect, just like the phone call was perfect, the transcript was perfect."

Our president.....


----------



## LADryver

ashlee2004 said:


> Because the flu is preventable, identifiable, and treatable. It occurs every year like clockwork. It's routine. There are no surprises when it happens every year, because it happens EVERY YEAR, then it goes away, until the next year. There's nothing newsworthy about yet another flu season, so why WOULD it be in the news?
> 
> The coronavirus has existed for seven days. SEVEN DAYS to kill hundreds, infect thousands, and reach every single continent. Have you heard about ONE SINGLE PERSON having previously been confirmed with the coronavirus now being virus free and well? No, you haven't, and you won't. Just chew on that for a few minutes.
> 
> If you are not concerned about the coronavirus you are not paying attention.


What planet are you on? The first failure of the Chinese from suppressing the information took place before the end of the year. We have been living with the news for more than a month. Maybe you first heard of it just one week ago, but it's been news for awhile. There are many people who have recovered.

"So far, at least 15 people with confirmed coronavirus infections in the United States are said to have made full recoveries. In addition to the Wisconsin patient, six people in California, four people in Nebraska, two people in Illinois, one in Arizona and one in Washington are better."


----------



## ashlee2004

LADryver said:


> What planet are you on? The first failure of the Chinese from suppressing the information took place before the end of the year. We have been living with the news for more than a month. Maybe you first heard of it just one week ago, but it's been news for awhile. There are many people who have recovered.


What planet am I from? The one where I posted that OVER A MONTH AGO. Check the date next time you feel like blasting someone in order to feel better about yourself.


----------



## Buck-a-mile

On YouTube, look up SerpentZA
He lived in China over a decade. Married a Chinese Dr.
Living in the US now.

He was the first you tube China blogger.

He is showing video he couldn't show when he lived in China.

Watch the latest videos.
If you don't know China, it will expand your knowledge.

I recommend his videos.

Watch the "wet market" videos.


----------



## LADryver

ashlee2004 said:


> What planet am I from? The one where I posted that OVER A MONTH AGO. Check the date next time you feel like blasting someone in order to feel better about yourself.


Well, spotted your January 30 date for something announced a month before but apparently your year consists of 12 weeks.


----------



## ashlee2004

LADryver said:


> Well, spotted your January 30 date for something announced a month before but apparently your year consists of 12 weeks.


Putting this petty crap aside for a moment, you are incorrect. Strongly advise you to do your own research and be selective with your sources.

But that being said, for God's sake stop wasting my time with this petty bullshit.


----------



## LADryver

ashlee2004 said:


> Putting this petty crap aside for a moment, you are incorrect. Strongly advise you to do your own research and be selective with your sources.
> 
> But that being said, for God's sake stop wasting my time with this petty bullshit.


https://abcnews.go.com/Health/timeline-coronavirus-started/story?id=69435165


----------



## goneubering

https://dailytrojan.com/2020/03/06/...st-of-precautionary-measures-for-coronavirus/


----------



## Omega 3

We just surpassed 100,000 infected globally.


----------



## tohunt4me

t18c97 said:


> The SXSW fest in Austin, which usually pulls in about 70K of visitors has been cancelled due to the virus.


Not quite 2 weeks After Mardi Gras.

It will be a Miracle if New Orleans does not have C-19 cases in a week.


----------



## Carnivore Deluxe

KK2929 said:


> ---------------------------------
> Interesting points but you are being a bit dramatic. The spread of this virus has been keep well contained because we have learned from the past. It is normal for a virus to mutate into a new form and , actually , expected. Also, this virus has been around for awhile.
> First confirmed and recorded case was Dec. 1, 2019. That is a report on record. There were probably more cases before that but were logged in as flu or lung disease or whatever. Since the origin is a small town in China, who knows how accurate the records are.
> As far as the flu viruses that you mention. They mutate every year and new, more dangerous one(s) surface,every year.


You call the spread of a 70 country pandemic well-contained?


----------



## LADryver

Carnivore Deluxe said:


> You call the spread of a 70 country pandemic well-contained?


Contained, imperfectly, but not like it would be without disciplined restrictions. Multiply by ten the number of cases, as a reference for a difference, and by this difference it can be said to be well contained.


----------



## Omega 3

Gee thanks Uber :\


----------



## Quicksilver 5 5 5

Uber's plan to compensate if any of its contractors come in contact and catch the coronavirus while operating for Uber?

“A health emergency for which they bear no responsibility should not place an undue financial burden on workers and their families,” he wrote.

Uber, in a statement to TechCrunch, said it is exploring options to compensate drivers who may be affected.

“We have a dedicated global team, guided by the advice of a consulting public health expert and public health organizations, working to respond as needed in each market where we operate around the world,” an Uber spokesperson said. “This team is also exploring compensation for drivers who have been quarantined or diagnosed with coronavirus, whether independently, through a fund, or in partnership with peer companies. We will keep the Senator updated about our plans and will respond directly to his letter.”


----------



## Quicksilver 5 5 5

Timbrr said:


> Serious question... Are you all really that worried about it? Considering that so far this season an estimated 15,000,000 people in the US have been infected by the flu with 8,200 dying from it, why are we focusing so much on a virus that has been contracted by like 5 people in this country?


Viruses are tricky things they do metamorphosize into a stronger strain, as this one has already split twice.


----------



## Invisible

LADryver said:


> What planet are you on? The first failure of the Chinese from suppressing the information took place before the end of the year. We have been living with the news for more than a month. Maybe you first heard of it just one week ago, but it's been news for awhile. There are many people who have recovered.
> 
> "So far, at least 15 people with confirmed coronavirus infections in the United States are said to have made full recoveries. In addition to the Wisconsin patient, six people in California, four people in Nebraska, two people in Illinois, one in Arizona and one in Washington are better."


And our WI patient was never hospitalized but recovered at home.


----------



## Quicksilver 5 5 5

Omega 3 said:


> Gee thanks Uber :\


This decision by Uber will actually benefit, by drawing other drivers of rideshare companies over to their contract driver base. Of course, the others will in sometime soon do the same.

"A health emergency for which they bear no responsibility should not place an undue financial burden on workers and their families," he wrote.

Uber, in a statement to TechCrunch, said it is exploring options to compensate drivers who may be affected.

"We have a dedicated global team, guided by the advice of a consulting public health expert and public health organizations, working to respond as needed in each market where we operate around the world," an Uber spokesperson said. "This team is also exploring compensation for drivers who have been quarantined or diagnosed with coronavirus, whether independently, through a fund, or in partnership with peer companies. We will keep the Senator updated about our plans and will respond directly to his letter."


----------



## Buck-a-mile

It's going to be a pandemic.

The real question is how nasty it is.


----------



## Mtbsrfun

DasÜberMama said:


> View attachment 424893
> 
> This may or may not be serious... &#129323;


You bought the wrong masks.


----------



## Jon77

Timbrr said:


> Serious question... Are you all really that worried about it? Considering that so far this season an estimated 15,000,000 people in the US have been infected by the flu with 8,200 dying from it, why are we focusing so much on a virus that has been contracted by like 5 people in this country?


 I'm not worried about it if it happens it happens.
But I think what you're missing is that it has a very high kill ratio in relation to the regular flu.
About 4% of people that get it seem to be dying from it.

The regular flu is killing a lot of people because a lot of people catch the flu but the actual kill ratio on a regular fluid is very low .1%.-.2%

That's a very low kill ratio and yet thousands of people die from it every year.

This coronavirus so far has a body count that is 30 to 40 times higher than the regular flu.

The thing is the mass public has never experienced the 1918 Spanish flu first hand, but people that are in the health industry they have not forgotten that flu.

But there's not much we can do other than try to stay safe, keep our immune system up and hope for the best.

I don't believe this will be a repeat of the 1918 flu but that's because I am a optimist, but being optimistic does not guarantee a positive outcome.


----------



## DasÜberMama

Mtbsrfun said:


> You bought the wrong masks.


Work provided...didn't spend a cent &#128521;


----------



## Omega 3

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...ency-coronavirus-number-cases-skyrockets.html


----------



## Chorch

I’m more scared of crazy pax.


----------



## Mtbsrfun

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.bo...ported-bringing-mass-total-12/?outputType=amp


----------



## mbd

Mtbsrfun said:


> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.bo...ported-bringing-mass-total-12/?outputType=amp


Number of Chinese visiting US each day was 8000 and number of US people visiting China each day around 8000
So 16,000 per day 
Nov, Dec, Jan and Feb
Total visitors combined 1.5 million in 3 months
Then you can add all other countries total 
Every state has them, just like the flu


----------



## Mtbsrfun

mbd said:


> Number of Chinese visiting US each day was 8000 and number of US people visiting China each day around 8000
> So 16,000 per day
> Nov, Dec, Jan and Feb
> Total visitors combined 1.5 million in 3 months
> Then you can add all other countries total
> Every state has them, just like the flu


This is all execs and they had another meeting with many execs of companies like Johnson and Johnson.

maybe some new corporate job openings in our future


----------



## IR12

mbd said:


> Number of Chinese visiting US each day was 8000 and number of US people visiting China each day around 8000
> So 16,000 per day
> Nov, Dec, Jan and Feb
> Total visitors combined 1.5 million in 3 months
> Then you can add all other countries total
> Every state has them, just like the flu


They're talking about canceling the Olympics if C19 isn't drastically reduced by May now that the floodgates are open.....


----------



## Mtbsrfun

IR12 said:


> They're talking about canceling the Olympics if C19 isn't drastically reduced by May now that the floodgates are open.....


China quarantined an entire city. Shits definitely going to hit the fan stateside; cases are doubling every day.


----------



## MHR

https://www.ksat.com/news/local/202...onavirus-quarantine-hotel-collapses-in-china/


----------



## BigRedDriver

mbd said:


> Expect a school closing &#129325;
> you will see reporters asking mommies about the safety &#128521;&#129440;
> small kid in mommies arms and looking at the camera


I have no problem with the press reporting on what actually is going on, but when they get overly dramatic, I get pissed off.

A couple of days ago they asked a man, dropping his son off to school how he felt about the school being open. The man stated, and the idiots on this Network were dumb enough to show this moron say, and I quote " I feel like I'm dropping him off at a death camp".

That network should be fined big time for being idiots.


----------



## tohunt4me

MHR said:


> https://www.ksat.com/news/local/202...onavirus-quarantine-hotel-collapses-in-china/


I SAW THAT !

I WAS THINKING
" CHINA CAN BUILD A HOSPITAL IN 7 DAYS "!

THEN IT CAN COLLAPSE OVERNIGHT !!!


----------



## BigRedDriver

tohunt4me said:


> I SAW THAT !
> 
> I WAS THINKING
> " CHINA CAN BUILD A HOSPITAL IN 7 DAYS "!
> 
> THEN IT CAN COLLAPSE OVERNIGHT !!!


Tragic


----------



## tohunt4me

BigRedDriver said:


> Tragic


Yes it is.
The poor quarrantined people had already been through enough.


----------



## MHR

tohunt4me said:


> I SAW THAT !
> 
> I WAS THINKING
> " CHINA CAN BUILD A HOSPITAL IN 7 DAYS "!
> 
> THEN IT CAN COLLAPSE OVERNIGHT !!!


I looked to see if it was the 10-day hospital. It wasn't, it was built in 2013 and undergoing renovations.


----------



## tohunt4me

MHR said:


> I looked to see if it was the 10-day hospital. It wasn't, it was built in 2013 and undergoing renovations.


Oh. 7 years old . . . 
THAT explains it !


----------



## Omega 3




----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa

I can't believe this. I haven't had a ride request on either platform.

I've been driving around to see what's going on and I haven't seen a single human being moving about. There are bodies everywhere but none are moving.

Vehicles are strewn about randomly some of them still running with blinkers on, radio playing and doors open.

All the radio stations are just transmitting static. I've heard no trains and no jets have gone overhead.

I was thinking that by being one of the last ride share drivers still ignoring the coronavirus risk and being open for business would mean lots of rides and maybe even a huge surge.

Maybe I'm the last person left. Now I won't even get to repopulate the planet.

This may be my last post.


----------



## 1.5xorbust

I think @lilCindy survived.


----------



## Omega 3

https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/index.html


----------



## Omega 3

Check out the graph https://corona.help/


----------



## LyftNewbie10

ashlee2004 said:


> Because the flu is preventable, identifiable, and treatable. It occurs every year like clockwork. It's routine. There are no surprises when it happens every year, because it happens EVERY YEAR, then it goes away, until the next year. There's nothing newsworthy about yet another flu season, so why WOULD it be in the news?
> 
> The coronavirus has existed for seven days. SEVEN DAYS to kill hundreds, infect thousands, and reach every single continent. Have you heard about ONE SINGLE PERSON having previously been confirmed with the coronavirus now being virus free and well? No, you haven't, and you won't. Just chew on that for a few minutes.
> 
> If you are not concerned about the coronavirus you are not paying attention.


Very good articulation---thanks. Yes, we're in _uncharted water_s, so to speak.

A year later, I'm still recovering from the *flu* that I probably contracted as an Uber & Lyft driver. Take care to everyone.


----------



## kaitkait

Now that all public Colleges are suspending all classes, should we start taking this more serious?


----------



## JonyL

Hell yeah, people should most definetly.


----------



## seannow

How often are ya washing ya hands while ya'll at work.


----------



## losiglow

Only after using the bathroom.


----------



## Jon Stoppable

I don't have a sink in my van, so pretty much never.


----------



## Invisible

This virus hasn’t changed my ways. I’ve always washed my hands after I use the restroom and before I cook or eat.

I used hand sanitizer in my car after I drop off a pax whose luggage I picked up.

It’s good more people are washing their hands.


----------



## Omega 3

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...-Florida-DESERTED-amid-coronavirus-fears.html
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-51839944


----------



## Omega 3

Tom Hanks and his wife both have Coronavirus.


----------



## Omega 3




----------



## tohunt4me

Omega 3 said:


> Tom Hanks and his wife both have Coronavirus.


I am a HUGE FAN of Tom Hanks !
Ever since he used to churn out 3-4 studio Comedies every year in the early 80's !

Think i have seen Everything he was a part of as far as movies.

Tom is a Great Guy.
( and a Very Hard worker !)

Best wishes for him !


----------



## Nate5Star

seannow said:


> How often are ya washing ya hands while ya'll at work.


Nothing to do with ride share taxiing, but last year I did a short stint working for Wawa. The company had extremely rigid health conscious rules and regulations. If you walked away from the area where sandwiches were made you had remove gloves. When coming back you had to wash hands, re-glove, and never, never touch your face, glasses, hairnet/hat with said gloves.

During the 5 months I was working there, I had to go to the doctor twice for sinus infections and was once taken to the hospital. I was probably the most hand washing conscientious employee there. My coworkers on the other hand had absolutely no problem coming to work with various germ, colds, diseases that they gladly shared with everyone. I can't tell you how many times I was coughed on, sneezed on, etc by these people.


----------



## got a p

my cook used to pick his nose while working.


----------



## Omega 3

https://medium.com/@tomaspueyo/coronavirus-act-today-or-people-will-die-f4d3d9cd99ca
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...nia-Adventure-CLOSE-coronavirus-outbreak.html


----------



## mbd

Tom Hanks is all class 👍


----------



## LyftNewbie10

Sad, I love 'um both. Here's a lovely and adorable, 16-year-old Rita on The Brady Bunch, circa 1972:


----------



## Woohaa

LADryver said:


> Contained, imperfectly, but not like it would be without disciplined restrictions. Multiply by ten the number of cases, as a reference for a difference, and by this difference it can be said to be well contained.


The problem is WE DON'T KNOW the accurate number of infections since tests aren't widely available.


----------



## tohunt4me

Woohaa said:


> The problem is WE DON'T KNOW the accurate number of infections since tests aren't widely available.


THE news is saying 1 case in my area.

The Hospital employees are saying 6.

The " news" is wrong for the last 2 days.

The Governor wont say which hospital.

I already Know.

I imagine the numbers are even more adulterated nation wide.

FAKE NEWS.


----------



## LADryver

Woohaa said:


> The problem is WE DON'T KNOW the accurate number of infections since tests aren't widely available.


That should be improving. Roche has developed a test for widespread use. Walgreens, Walmart, CVS, and Target will be providing parking lot space for drive-in tests, all free. No Person within this country will be charged for a test. There is a drawback in the form of the consequences of positive results. Similar inaccuracies occur with AIDS and other STD's. And nobody knows how many people have the flu.

When we reach the other side of this the analysis can be made of it all.


----------



## Omega 3




----------



## DriverMark

"Hi, how are you doing....." 

My response to PAX this week has been: "Haven't tested positive for Coronavirus yet!"

Not sure how it's going over, but sure opens up for a lot of conversation :coolio: .


----------



## 1.5xorbust

Yeah that’ll be good for tips.


----------



## Woohaa

LADryver said:


> Roche has developed a test for widespread use. Walgreens, Walmart, CVS, and Target will be providing parking lot space for drive-in tests, all free. No Person within this country will be charged for a test.


You have a link supporting those statements? First I've heard of specific retailers offering to do anything of the sort. And widespread testing is reportedly months away.


----------



## Omega 3

Woohaa said:


> You have a link supporting those statements? First I've heard of specific retailers offering to do anything of the sort. And widespread testing is reportedly months away.


Watch the presidents speech


----------



## Woohaa

Omega 3 said:


> Watch the presidents speech


His speech has nothing to do with what you claimed retail outlets would do. Press releases from the companies will do that. Plus, Trump isn't a reliable source of information, especially with something as serious as Covid-19.


----------



## LADryver

Woohaa said:


> You have a link supporting those statements? First I've heard of specific retailers offering to do anything of the sort. And widespread testing is reportedly months away.


It's new. I heard them making the announcements in the press conference.


----------



## Omega 3

Woohaa said:


> His speech has nothing to do with what you claimed retail outlets would do. Press releases from the companies will do that. Plus, Trump isn't a reliable source of information, especially with something as serious as Covid-19.


lol I knew the anti trump was going to come out...Anyway, the company reps stood up at the microphone and said what they were going to do. All of the answers you seek are in the speech.


----------



## LADryver

Woohaa said:


> His speech has nothing to do with what you claimed retail outlets would do. Press releases from the companies will do that. Plus, Trump isn't a reliable source of information, especially with something as serious as Covid-19.


You did not watch. It is true. They made their press releases verbally at the podium. It was like a telethon.


----------



## Invisible

LyftNewbie10 said:


> Sad, I love 'um both. Here's a lovely and adorable, 16-year-old Rita on The Brady Bunch, circa 1972:
> 
> View attachment 429200


Was that the episode where Marsha was trying for head cheerleader? I didn't realize Rita had a part, even for an episode, on the BB. But yep, looks just like her.

I've always been a fan of them both. Remember Tom in Bosom Buddies or The Man With One Red Shoe?


----------



## Woohaa

Omega 3 said:


> lol I knew the anti trump was going to come out...Anyway, the company reps stood up at the microphone and said what they were going to do. All of the answers you seek are in the speech.


Oh without a doubt I'm anti Trump; from his false claims that Covid-19 was a "hoax" cooked up by the Democrats to his outright lies that Americans returning home from other countries are all tested, the guy is just a sputtering fountain of fibs.

But since two UP members claim that actual company reps say parking lot testing will be a reality then I will check out that vid.


----------



## LyftNewbie10

Invisible said:


> Was that the episode where Marsha was trying for head cheerleader? I didn't realize Rita had a part, even for an episode, on the BB. But yep, looks just like her.
> 
> I've always been a fan of them both. Remember Tom in Bosom Buddies or The Man With One Red Shoe?


Was that the episode where Marsha was trying for head cheerleader? *Yes*, *Greg's Triangle, Season 4, episode 11*
Remember Tom in Bosom Buddies *Indeed! And Peter Scolari*
The Man With One Red Shoe?*I'll have to check it out *


----------



## Invisible

LyftNewbie10 said:


> Was that the episode where Marsha was trying for head cheerleader? *Yes*, *Greg's Triangle, Season 4, episode 11*
> Remember Tom in Bosom Buddies *Indeed! And Peter Scolari*
> The Man With One Red Shoe?*I'll have to check it out :smiles:*


Jim Belushi, Lori Singer from Footloose and Dabney Coleman are in that movie. It's so stupid but funny. I also loved him in Splash. I think those were his first movies.


----------



## MHR

https://www.ksat.com/news/local/202...ing-is-now-in-san-antonio-heres-what-we-know/


----------



## Invisible

MHR said:


> https://www.ksat.com/news/local/202...ing-is-now-in-san-antonio-heres-what-we-know/


I saw something on the news they're looking at doing testing in Walmart parking lots. We have more than double cases from yesterday and now 2 in my county,

Since everyone was shopping today, there was definitely more than 250 people in the store I was at, so I'm sure the cases will increase.

https://www.businessinsider.com/wal...navirus-testing-stations-ceo-says-2020-3?op=1


----------



## MHR

My husband works with a woman who’s niece is a presumptive positive, the niece lives in a different city. Anyhoo...my husband’s coworker spent the weekend with the niece last weekend yet the coworker showed up at work today KNOWING that they are now waiting for the official test result to return. 

I can't use the words I want to explain how I feel about this woman right now.


----------



## Invisible

MHR said:


> My husband works with a woman who's niece is a presumptive positive, the niece lives in a different city. Anyhoo...my husband's coworker spent the weekend with the niece last weekend yet the coworker showed up at work today KNOWING that they are now waiting for the official test result to return.
> 
> I can't use the words I want to explain how I feel about this woman right now.


That's the problem. People who are supposed to self quarantine may not do so, and it'll just keep spreading and spreading. Late last night news said UW-Mke employee who was tested didn't have it. But this evening news said a UW-Mke employee now has it. Think of all the college students this person had contact with.


----------



## LyftNewbie10




----------



## goneubering

LADryver said:


> That should be improving. Roche has developed a test for widespread use. Walgreens, Walmart, CVS, and Target will be providing parking lot space for drive-in tests, all free. No Person within this country will be charged for a test. There is a drawback in the form of the consequences of positive results. Similar inaccuracies occur with AIDS and other STD's. And nobody knows how many people have the flu.
> 
> When we reach the other side of this the analysis can be made of it all.


Free testing? Why isn't this all over the news?


----------



## Omega 3




----------



## LyftNewbie10

Invisible said:


> Jim Belushi, Lori Singer from Footloose and Dabney Coleman are in that movie. It's so stupid but funny. I also loved him in Splash. I think those were his first movies.


Yep..._Splash_, _Forrest Gump_,_ Sully_, _That Thing You Do_, _Castaway, _etc_._...lots of great ones.


----------



## Nate5Star

Omega 3 said:


>


Do you always posts things that have nothing what so ever to do with the topic.

No where in this youtube posting does it say it has anything to do with CV testing.

And the testing being done in parking lots is being done with the people being tested _still in their car_. They drive up to certain locations where health professionals are dressed head to toe in protective gear. The drive never gets out of their car, because to do so could expose other people. The driver is given a questionnaire, they are swabbed, and 24 to 72 hours later they get a text message with the result.

These people are probably in line to buy TP at Costco. Which btw isn't even one of the four stores mentioned: Walgreens, Walmart, CVS, and Target


----------



## SharingMyRidres

Invisible said:


> I saw something on the news they're looking at doing testing in Walmart parking lots. We have more than double cases from yesterday and now 2 in my county,
> 
> Since everyone was shopping today, there was definitely more than 250 people in the store I was at, so I'm sure the cases will increase.
> 
> https://www.businessinsider.com/wal...navirus-testing-stations-ceo-says-2020-3?op=1


A lot of people are going to get infected buying toilet paper.


----------



## Invisible

SharingMyRidres said:


> A lot of people are going to get infected buying toilet paper.


Yep that's the irony. They're saying to stay away from large crowds. But the large crowds are at places like Walmart, Target and Costco.


----------



## Omega 3

Nate5Star said:


> Do you always posts things that have nothing what so ever to do with the topic.
> 
> No where in this youtube posting does it say it has anything to do with CV testing.
> 
> And the testing being done in parking lots is being done with the people being tested _still in their car_. They drive up to certain locations where health professionals are dressed head to toe in protective gear. The drive never gets out of their car, because to do so could expose other people. The driver is given a questionnaire, they are swabbed, and 24 to 72 hours later they get a text message with the result.
> 
> These people are probably in line to buy TP at Costco. Which btw isn't even one of the four stores mentioned: Walgreens, Walmart, CVS, and Target


The topic is "
*Coronavirus!?*
"

The video shows a long line of people panic buyingg at Costco. You don't see the connection between the two?



SharingMyRidres said:


> A lot of people are going to get infected buying toilet paper.


I was just thinking that


----------



## BigRedDriver

LADryver said:


> It's new. I heard them making the announcements in the press conference.


I'll confirm. Walmart, Target, CVS and Walgreens have all agreed.



Woohaa said:


> Oh without a doubt I'm anti Trump; from his false claims that Covid-19 was a "hoax" cooked up by the Democrats to his outright lies that Americans returning home from other countries are all tested, the guy is just a sputtering fountain of fibs.
> 
> But since two UP members claim that actual company reps say parking lot testing will be a reality then I will check out that vid.


Maybe not a hoax, but way over blown.


----------



## Woohaa

BigRedDriver said:


> Maybe not a hoax, but way over blown.


"Maybe"? Smh.


----------



## BigRedDriver

Woohaa said:


> "Maybe"? Smh.


and?


----------



## Woohaa

BigRedDriver said:


> and?


After all that's known about Covid-19 you still think there's a chance it could be a "hoax." Unbelievable.


----------



## BigRedDriver

Woohaa said:


> After all that's known about Covid-19 you still think there's a chance it could be a "hoax." Unbelievable.


Yes, the hoax is that it's more deadly than the average year of flu.

More?


----------



## Woohaa

BigRedDriver said:


> Yes, the hoax is that it's more deadly than the average year of flu.
> 
> More?


&#128580; Yes. Read more. Post less. And look up the word "exponentially."


----------



## BigRedDriver

ashlee2004 said:


> Because the flu is preventable, identifiable, and treatable. It occurs every year like clockwork. It's routine. There are no surprises when it happens every year, because it happens EVERY YEAR, then it goes away, until the next year. There's nothing newsworthy about yet another flu season, so why WOULD it be in the news?
> 
> The coronavirus has existed for seven days. SEVEN DAYS to kill hundreds, infect thousands, and reach every single continent. Have you heard about ONE SINGLE PERSON having previously been confirmed with the coronavirus now being virus free and well? No, you haven't, and you won't. Just chew on that for a few minutes.
> 
> If you are not concerned about the coronavirus you are not paying attention.


this is identifiable ( although I don't see why that's so important since the treatment is the same as the flu) avoidable, in the same manner as the flu, and treatable (see above)



Woohaa said:


> &#128580; Yes. Read more. Post less. And look up the word "exponentially."


I know exactly what the word means, but without severity, it is exactly that.

Colds are a virus, which numbers increase exponentially.

You still searching for a reason to post histrionics?


----------



## got a p

MHR said:


> https://www.ksat.com/news/local/202...ing-is-now-in-san-antonio-heres-what-we-know/


----------



## Nate5Star

Omega 3 said:


> The topic is "
> *Coronavirus!?*
> "
> 
> The video shows a long line of people panic buyingg at Costco. You don't see the connection between the two?


Sorry
the post appeared directly after a post on free testing
no verbage saying it was panic buying
I assumed it was a direct response to the previous post, as is common, and not a post reflecting the entire thread


----------



## Omega 3




----------



## SharingMyRidres

Omega 3 said:


>


I'm going to add the drive-through covid-19 testing centers to that list.


----------



## akwunomy

Timbrr said:


> Serious question... Are you all really that worried about it? Considering that so far this season an estimated 15,000,000 people in the US have been infected by the flu with 8,200 dying from it, why are we focusing so much on a virus that has been contracted by like 5 people in this country?


Not to talk that Cigarette kills more people than this virus so far in the US...I went to store to buy thing like a normal human and find out that people who are paranoid about nothing have taken everything out of the shelves...nothing...I mean nothing to buy...just egg and tomatoes...nothing...


----------



## SharingMyRidres

SharingMyRidres said:


> I'm going to add the drive-through covid-19 testing centers to that list.


In all seriousness though, be careful out there.


----------



## BigRedDriver

SharingMyRidres said:


> In all seriousness though, be careful out there.


Agreed, if you must drive, take precautions. Wipe the handles with Clorox wipes after every ride, spray the car with Lysol after every ride. Every rider gets a Kleenex and coughs or sneezes in it AND they take it with them. Keep your hands away from your face. AND TAKE LOTS OF VITAMINS.


----------



## Broken Spoke

Buck-a-mile said:


> Oh hell, the dollar store is fully stocked as of today.
> Panicked rich people go to Costco, not Dollar Tree.


Nope... they'll go anywhere they can to buy it.


----------



## Omega 3




----------



## Bubsie

I feel the need to buy a gun just on principle.


----------



## Buck-a-mile

akwunomy said:


> Not to talk that Cigarette kills more people than this virus so far in the US...I went to store to buy thing like a normal human and find out that people who are paranoid about nothing have taken everything out of the shelves...nothing...I mean nothing to buy...just egg and tomatoes...nothing...


Same here. Went for catfood.
Store was bought out of everything but catfood.

It took 20 min to check out.


----------



## Omega 3




----------



## got a p

akwunomy said:


> people who are paranoid about nothing have taken everything out of the shelves...nothing...I mean nothing to buy...just egg and tomatoes...nothing...


When life hands you eggs and tomatoes make scrambled eggs.

PS, this isn't "nothing" - what is nothing is your predicament. Millennial right?



Bubsie said:


> I feel the need to buy a gun just on principle.


Buy one before everything under $500 is gone.


----------



## Amos69

got a p said:


> When life hands you eggs and tomatoes make scrambled eggs.
> 
> PS, this isn't "nothing" - what is nothing is your predicament. Millennial right?
> 
> 
> Buy one before everything under $500 is gone.


Better yet, buy $500 worth of TP and sell it for $1000


----------



## Bubsie

got a p said:


> When life hands you eggs and tomatoes make scrambled eggs.
> 
> PS, this isn't "nothing" - what is nothing is your predicament. Millennial right?
> 
> 
> Buy one before everything under $500 is gone.


Looking at the KelTec KSG with dual mag tubes, 12 3" shells and one in the chamber. $1k tho.


----------



## Buck-a-mile

Bubsie said:


> Looking at the KelTec KSG with dual mag tubes, 12 3" shells and one in the chamber. $1k tho.


Now is the time to sell my SKS&#129297;


----------



## Omega 3

https://www.foxnews.com/health/coronavirus-everything-you-need-to-know
https://www.alec.org/article/the-pr...lines-for-america-15-days-to-slow-the-spread/


----------



## backstreets-trans

LyftNewbie10 said:


> Sad, I love 'um both. Here's a lovely and adorable, 16-year-old Rita on The Brady Bunch, circa 1972:
> 
> View attachment 429200


Did you ever date her Chevy?


----------



## lostsoul

Buck-a-mile said:


> Now is the time to sell my SKS&#129297;


apologies for the slightly off topic .. but this reminded me of when my daughter decided to TEXT me the other week that she had a (first) boyfriend. So I decided to TEXT her a picture of the new desk I was building...LMAO. &#128514;


----------



## LyftNewbie10

backstreets-trans said:


> Did you ever date her Chevy?


Yes...in my dreams


----------



## Who is John Galt?

Timbrr said:


> Serious question... Are you all really that worried about it? Considering that so far this season an estimated 15,000,000 people in the US have been infected by the flu with 8,200 dying from it, why are we focusing so much on a virus that has been contracted by like 5 people in this country?


Probably because if the same 15,000,000 get infected by corona, the death toll will be about 150,000 not 8,200.

And the infection rate is likely to be a lot higher than 15 million.

So yeah, there might be legitimate reason for a little unease.

.


----------



## waldowainthrop

Hand washing technique.

&#129532;&#128241;

If you have purchased a phone in the past few years (iPhone 7 and later, many Android phones), it is likely IP67 rated, meaning it can be submerged or soaked in water briefly without damage. You are supposed to wash your hands for *at least 20 seconds* and your phone is likely dirty. Insure that you are washing your hands for long enough by also soaking your phone under the tap for part of the time and then wiping it with a clean microfiber cloth. This keeps your phone and your hands clean, and makes you spend longer washing your hands properly.

Don't do this with a phone with a cracked screen, or if it is not at least IP67 rated. Check your specs before putting your phone under the tap.


----------



## simont23

Work from home........... Oh wait. A fair few Uber drivers' cars are their homes. In that case shelter in place..


----------



## Mash Ghasem

waldowainthrop said:


> Hand washing technique.
> 
> &#129532;&#128241;
> 
> If you have purchased a phone in the past few years (iPhone 7 and later, many Android phones), it is likely IP67 rated, meaning it can be submerged or soaked in water briefly without damage. You are supposed to wash your hands for *at least 20 seconds* and your phone is likely dirty. Insure that you are washing your hands for long enough by also soaking your phone under the tap for part of the time and then wiping it with a clean microfiber cloth. This keeps your phone and your hands clean, and makes you spend longer washing your hands properly.
> 
> Don't do this with a phone with a cracked screen, or if it is not at least IP67 rated. Check your specs before putting your phone under the tap.


Probably easier to just put some alcohol on cloth/papertowel and wipe it.


----------



## waldowainthrop

Mash Ghasem said:


> Probably easier to just put some alcohol on cloth/papertowel and wipe it.


Sure, but I can wash my phone most times I wash my hands and it doesn't take me any more time than just washing my hands. I'm not going to clean it with alcohol all the time. A bit of isopropyl and water on a phone (in moderation) is probably a good idea as well, but I'm not going to do that multiple times per day. As I understand it, once a week with alcohol is _plenty_ but a regular water rinse is a good way to keep the worst stuff off the phone, and to keep it feeling new.

I also don't know what people should do if they case their phones. Wash the case pretty regularly, I guess. My phone is always case-less.


----------



## Omega 3

Graph at lower right still shows no sign of slowing down. It looks like it is accelerating.

https://www.arcgis.com/apps/opsdashboard/index.html#/bda7594740fd40299423467b48e9ecf6


----------



## Mash Ghasem

Omega 3 said:


> Graph at lower right still shows no sign of slowing down. It looks like it is accelerating.
> 
> https://www.arcgis.com/apps/opsdashboard/index.html#/bda7594740fd40299423467b48e9ecf6


In China (orange) it has certainly slowed down. But elsewhere (yellow) it's shooting up like crazy.


----------



## Omega 3

Mash Ghasem said:


> In China (orange) it has certainly slowed down. But elsewhere (yellow) it's shooting up like crazy.
> 
> View attachment 431997


Mash - May I ask how you pasted that image here? I tried to do that but it did not work for me.


----------



## Mash Ghasem

Omega 3 said:


> Mash - May I ask how you pasted that image here? I tried to do that but it did not work for me.


I just took a screenshot of the webpage (on PC, not mobile) and saved it to a file, then cropped/resized with photomanager. Probably easier to do on a mobile device.

EDIT: yep, easier to do on mobile (on Android, can't say about fruit-phones).


----------



## Omega 3

Mash Ghasem said:


> I just took a screenshot of the webpage (on PC, not mobile) and saved it to a file, then cropped/resized with photomanager. Probably easier to do on a mobile device.
> 
> EDIT: yep, easier to do on mobile (on Android, can't say about fruit-phones).


Thank you, I will try that next time.


----------



## Omega 3




----------



## Omega 3




----------



## observer

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...coronavirus-cases-DAY-taking-total-3-615.html


----------



## Omega 3




----------



## tohunt4me

Omega 3 said:


> View attachment 433882


200,000 cases
And over 10,000 deaths.

How many disabled for life due to lung & kidney damage ?

This will be a long battle.


----------



## Omega 3

tohunt4me said:


> 200,000 cases
> And over 10,000 deaths.
> 
> How many disabled for life due to lung & kidney damage ?
> 
> This will be a long battle.


Exactly. This needs to be taken seriously.


----------



## Mash Ghasem

tohunt4me said:


> This will be a long battle.


For which no one will accept responsibility-- neither for causing it to begin with, nor for prolonging it with apathy/ineptitude.

The current White House ought to be reclassified/restructured into a new federal organization: Department of Ineptitude.


----------



## Omega 3

Well I think the Trump White House is handling the situation quite well. Trumps approval ratings are even higher now.


----------



## Omega 3




----------



## melusine3

tohunt4me said:


> Probably got shipped by AMAZON.
> 
> 
> YUP THEY ARE REINFECTING !
> 
> THIS STUFF DOESNT GET " CURED" !
> 
> Can you just IMAGINE THE INFECTIONS UBER POOL COULD CAUSE !!!!


Yes. Uber protects the riders, doesn't care about the driver. DON'T DRIVE.


----------

